# The I hit pan on...thread



## emily_3383 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im on a mission to use up my stuff. No this isnt the same as https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f16...ead-80850.html, this is for when you actually hit pan on something. I realize I might be the only one posting here but it might encourage others. lol

So I hit pan on:

NYX Brow Powder

MAC Lillicent Creme Blush!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 27, 2009)

that's exciting! well done!

I guess the best part of hitting pan or finishing products is being allowed to replace them!

there is a "used it up" thread at the top, which is a sticky for people as well


----------



## fawp (Feb 27, 2009)

I hit pan on my Studio Fix Powder. I have another one that I keep in my purse that's about 90% full so I'm good but still...



I only have about 5% of my eye makeup remover left so I'll need to replace that soon.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's exciting! well done!
I guess the best part of hitting pan or finishing products is being allowed to replace them!

there is a "used it up" thread at the top, which is a sticky for people as well





I know, I linked it in my first post. I just think hitting pan is more exciting. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 27, 2009)

lol oops! you're the opposite from me, I think hitting pan is really sad!


----------



## fawp (Feb 27, 2009)

I prefer hitting pan to finishing off a product because if I finish it off, then I have to replace it.

Personally, though...I wish I could keep all of my makeup in mint condition...while using it, of course.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 27, 2009)

Faith, wouldn't that be awesome...

like a self refilling perfect product





we can dream!


----------



## Anna (Feb 27, 2009)

um the only thing ive ever hit pan on is all that glitters e/s which is very strange IMO i didnt realize i used it that much. i wish i could use up all of my make up.


----------



## fawp (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Faith, wouldn't that be awesome...
like a self refilling perfect product





we can dream!

Pretty much!


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

this is a cool post thanz emily.

i hit the pan on my crystalline e/s from mary kay wich you can compare it to mac rice paper.

and in my true match by loreal paris

i have to agree with emily is good to hit the pan on your makeup products because then you know you not waisting your money.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 27, 2009)

I hit pan on shroom and naked lunch since I use it as a highlighter all the time. My milani luminous blush. that's about it for now...lol


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Mar 1, 2009)

I hit pan on Phloof!, Shore Leave, and Mac Blot Powder, and MSF med Dark!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2009)

I hit pan on my

Jane Brownie Points - But I use it for so much stuff - eyeliner, contour, brow, crease...

La Femme yellow e/s - trying to get the color on my lid

NYX Kiwi and black e/s - loves

Milani pressed powder


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 1, 2009)

Collection 2000 - Granite, I hit pan the other day, I use it almost everyday and have had it about a year!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 4, 2009)

i have just hit the pan on my bobbi brown corrector in light bisque.


----------



## Leylani (Mar 5, 2009)

To hit the pan with a product means to me that i lllove it! I have hit the pan with Max Factor earth spirits Inca Bronze, Champagne e/s from Revlon and several Creme Puff tranclucents from Max Factor.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a couple of rimmel shadows i hit pan on, but i've had those things for like 5 years lol

i hit pan on my no7 blush the other day


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hit pan on my L'oreal true match blush!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2009)

Im doing really well on my no buy and have hit pan on my Mally Beauty Plum Chelsea palette. I hit pan on 2 out of the 3 shadows.


----------



## electro! (Apr 11, 2009)

I've hit the pan on my Cream Colour Base Luna and my pressed Blot Powder :]


----------



## andy1078 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, i might be able to do it!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hit pan on my Stila holiday e/s trio. I'm almost done using up my funtabulous dazzleglass and mac wipes! I know that's not 'pan' but the fact I'm actually using up the product is a good thing! hehe


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 17, 2009)

I hit the pan of my Keylime Prime eyeshadow (clinique) last month, had it for a couple of years and used it very often. Love it, totally!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2009)

I hit pan on rice paper!!!!!


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jun 15, 2009)

I just hit pan (only but a tiny sliver spot in the middle lol) on my No7 eye base, was quite exciting hehe! I haven't hit pan on anything in ages, and I've had this for about 3 years!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I hit the pan on MAC shroom, ploof!, white tie, vex, woodwinked, amber lights, swish, freshwater,steamy, surreal, goldmine and brun. Oh and the highlight from Barbie loves MAC. Magic something? maybe I dunno.

Lol I go thew alot of highlight colours


----------



## GillT (Jun 30, 2009)

I hit pan on my MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural. And not just a little bit, you can see a good bit of the pan in the middle.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Revlon ColorStay Pressed powder!! Go me.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 3, 2009)

This may sound weird but I haven't hit pan on anything, and I don't want to! For some reason I want to keep from using up all of one product. I know, I feel like I'm taking makeup addiction to a new level but seriously I have so much that I would be shocked if I hit pan. I am working on it though, I'm trying to use up a couple of lipglosses and not have an anxiety attack. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## perlanga (Aug 16, 2009)

milani luminous.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Oct 1, 2009)

I hit the pan on my Flirt! cream blush and 2 of the eyeshadows from a NYX trio


----------



## GillT (Oct 8, 2009)

I hit pan on my Laura Mercier Secret Concealer a few weeks back. I use it everyday but I'm looking forward to using it up so I can get a new undereye concealer that's the same tone but lighter.


----------



## misskitten (Oct 12, 2009)

I have hit pan on most of the colours in my urban decay palettes


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hit pan on my Laura Mercier Secret Concealer a few weeks back. I use it everyday but I'm looking forward to using it up so I can get a new undereye concealer that's the same tone but lighter. Can u pls tell me how to use SC?


----------



## skarvika (Oct 23, 2009)

Rimmel Stay Matte powder n____n


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can u pls tell me how to use SC? Might be better to ask this in the Makeup forum.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just hit pan on TheBalm Hot Mama!


----------



## couture_madame (Nov 10, 2009)

I hit the pan constantly on MAC Goldmine. I just love it so! I also hit pan on my NYX brow powder and wax which is a relief! I'm sad to say that I hit the pan on my Dior ultra gloss #147. Sad because i'll have to eventually kick out $25 for another one.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 28, 2009)

I hit the pan on my MAC cream color base! But I do have another one



different shade though but same purpose! Love this stuff!


----------



## perlanga (Dec 16, 2009)

Elf butternut quad and cg cheekers in rose silk


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 1, 2010)

I hit pan on Stila Launey. The eyeshadow is so crumbly im sure half the product went to waste. lol


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jan 1, 2010)

I hit pan on Milani Luminous blush today. It's lasted so long, I have no idea when I bought it.


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 1, 2010)

I have hit the pan on my NARS Nico and my Chanel Safari...sad days


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ive been actually using my stuff! I just hit pan on my L'oreal True Match compact foundation and my Stila Tint blush.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I am close to hitting pan on my Stila Java eyeshadow.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 4, 2010)

I find it really sad when I hit pan because then that means I have to buy another.

So far I've hit the most pan with my Sin eyeshadow from UD. I never mention it as a staple item, but I realize I use it almost every day.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 18, 2010)

A shade in my Almay trio for green eyes. I love that trio!


----------



## Minka (Mar 20, 2010)

Hit pan on Maybelline Matte Foundation Powder 4 days ago.


----------



## Eyelining (Apr 15, 2010)

Hit pan on my Maybelline dream cream foundation! It gave me such a sense of achievement lol. This stuff lasts forever!


----------



## skarvika (Apr 26, 2010)

Bobbi brown corrector

MAC Studio fix powder

ELF complexion perfection

MAC gesso

l'oreal blush delice strawberry tart


----------



## divadoll (May 6, 2010)

I hit pan on my mmu ... time to make some more


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 18, 2010)

I hit pan on the MUFE full cover creme concealer In color no 2.


----------



## perlanga (May 24, 2010)

Hit pan on my Mark Blush in After Glo. This stuff is great, looks just like nars orgasm!


----------



## PineappleChick (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is my list

UD Polyester Bride eyeshadow

UD Half Baked eyeshadow

UD YDK eyeshadow

Laura Mercier Secret Concealer #2


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just hit pan on my Almay trio...well just the highlight! I love that shade, i wish they sold it separately.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stila La Douce eyeshadow.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 6, 2010)

I am about to hit pan on a Wet n Wild lip pot. Finally I will hit pan on something lol!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 11, 2010)

I am on a non buy, and will be untilll november, but I just hit the pan on my beloved #514 from Artdeco. What shall I do=?


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 17, 2010)

I repanned one of my HIP Duo shadows into a smaller 15mm round pan. I just hit it yesterday. So technically, I hit pan on that twice!


----------



## PineappleChick (Aug 24, 2010)

UD Flash eyeshadow


----------



## alm1217 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, this product doesn't have a pan, but I finished my Too Faced Shadow Insurance...it only took half my life, but I did it! Those things last forever.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 30, 2010)

L'Oreal's Hip Duo in Rascal (pink side)

L'Oreal's Hip Duo in Saucy (repanned brown side)

L'Oreal's Hip Duo in Platinum (repanned black side)

Maybelline's Night Sky

&amp; many Hot Topic 5 color palette pans

I'm mixing colors to make them more wearable into a 15mm pan.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 7, 2010)

I hit pan on my Wet n Wild Strawberry Lemonade lip pot.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

A 15mm pan of a custom mix color. Something close to UD's Mushroom,but less pigmented.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2010)

I am about 6 drops away from finishing my Lise Watier Metamorfix. I have my next bottle ready to go when it is done. For such a tiny bottle, it has taken me a year and a half to finish.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 13, 2010)

I am so close to finishing my first tube of Rapidlash.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 19, 2010)

A shade in my L'Oreal Seascape quad. My no buy has done me well so far.


----------



## rose white (Oct 23, 2010)

I hit pan on C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve.  I have quite a bit more to go, though.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 11, 2010)

I have two or three uses left of my Queen Helene Mint Julep mask


----------



## perlanga (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally, Ulta Professional Concealer, I haven't hit pan in a really long time!


----------



## vicky1804 (May 7, 2011)

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Maris Crane (May 14, 2011)

MAC MSFN. I probably still have 2-3 weeks worth of product, left. And I hit pan on NARS Penny Lane cremeblush what seems like FOREVER ago. Still not done, yet.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

I have never ever hit the pan. I guess chapstick. But usually my stuff gets wrecked by a cat dog boyfriend or otherwise, or melts, or gets left alone/lost for a year and gets thrown away due to a fear of bacteria getting near my eye.

I just got a bunch of stuff for my kit so I'm going to try to use up my old stuff on myself. New goal for me, yay!


----------



## Dinitchka (May 25, 2011)

Finally hit pan on Hard Candy's Moon Glow - Illuminating Translucent Pressed Powder. I've got a back up waiting in the wings.


----------



## Dinitchka (May 26, 2011)

Hit pan on an EstÃ©e Lauder eyeshadow trio I have had for MANY years. The quality is not that great and I was holding on to it to collect it but I decided to use it up. It is so old the double ended applicator ... The sponge end ... disintegrated.


----------



## Dinitchka (May 26, 2011)

Ooooppps and I also forgot I hit pan on an Ulta blush. I think it will be awhile before I use it up. Pigmentation isn't the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perlanga (Jun 4, 2011)

Physician's Formula Eyebrightener in Hint of Taupaz


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 7, 2011)

I just hit the pan on my Barbie Dream Pink face powder (Japanese product).. this stuff is really amazing, you apply it after your foundation to give it a natural look (to make it look like it isn't makeup.)

I need to go get me more!


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KitaRei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hit the pan on my Barbie Dream Pink face powder (Japanese product).. this stuff is really amazing, you apply it after your foundation to give it a natural look (to make it look like it isn't makeup.)
> 
> I need to go get me more!



Where did you get it? That stuff sounds really awesome!


----------



## AndreaRenee (Jun 13, 2011)

MAC Studio Careblend Pressed Powder... I've only had it for a month, lol.


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is a great forum because I am in the middle of trying to use as much of my makeup as possible. There is no need to continue purchasing makeup if your not using it up. I have hit pan on my eyebrow gel, ed hardy perfume, blot powder, makeup wipes,translucent powder  and sephora lip gloss.


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mac lip stick in sis


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm on a no-buy, with the exception to my $100 Mother's Day gift to purchase makeup with.  Believe it or not, I've only spent $30 of it so far and Mother's Day was over a month ago! That's a long time for me to hold onto money for makeup/beauty supplies! lol  But the reason for the no-buy, I have at least 10 boxes full of makeup that I don't have homes for!  Excessive much?  Yes! lol I just can't help myself.  I'm on a 10pan no-buy.  I've gotten through a few items, but not as many as I would like. I want to shop!  But so far, I've finished 3 mascaras, one being CG lashblast, the other was a maybelline one, but I tossed it when I was done with it, and the 3rd one was Clinique's High Impact mascara.  It's my HG mascara, I like it just slightly more so than CG lashblast.  I'm almost done with my Revlon matte Pink Pout (dupe to MAC's Angel), I've been applying it everytime I think of it.  I do have a backup of it already and have MAC's Angel l/s. I'm almost through 2 tinted moisturizers, one is ELF's essential line tm, the other is NuSkin Beneficial Tinted Moisturizer, I have backups of those, too. lol  I finished my Nioxin shampoo and conditioner, so I'm on to my 3rd round of the same.  The shampoo/conditioner really does work, my hair is much thicker, like it promises.  I've almost used up my travel size Clinique Even Skin Tone moisturizer.  My full size is almost gone, too!  That will be an ouch to the pocketbook when I have to replace it.  It runs $50! I think it's a lot, but it's like liquid silk on your face.  It's heavenly!  I've hit pan on my Clinique eye shadow duo in Stawberry Fudge, backup already purchased.  It won't take too many more uses before it's gone.  I've hit pan and am almost out of my Clinique Double face Powder in Matte Ivory.I did finish my Burt's Bees chapstick.  I went back through and counted the items I listed and just realized I've almost finished or have finished 12 items!  My no-buy end is in sight!  I did have one of my many foundations expire on me, so I threw it out.  But I've already replaced it, so I'm not counting it in my 10 pan.  Looks like I'll be able to do some shopping soon!  Guess maybe I should have hubby pick up a few more hours at work! LOL


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *JenHeartsMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it in Japan.  It is really awesome, makes your foundation look more natural, has a pretty light scent, and comes in an adorable case!  I think I will blog about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Here's a pic: http://item.shopping.c.yimg.jp/i/e/luzllena_402626


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Loreal studio secrets face primer


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 23, 2011)

L.A. Colors blush in Spice


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 28, 2011)

i've hit the pan on MAC Naked Lunch and Patina eyeshadows


----------



## FaceiTBeauty (Jun 29, 2011)

I hit pan on:

Urban Decay's Eye Primer

Covergirl Lash Blast

MAC Studio Fix liquid foundation

haha i have some others but I threw them away a while ago


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 18, 2011)

i hit pan on my sally hansen eyelid primer the other day! bought it at a CVS sale for $2 last year, and want to use it up 100% before splurging on the UD primer potion. i had a mini sample of it and looooveee it... but i need to use up the SH first. hitting pan is a good start though. yay!


----------



## Diorable29 (Oct 17, 2011)

I hit the pan on my Powder FX in E20..

and Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF 15. It lasted me almost 2 years!


----------



## Basketcase824 (Oct 17, 2011)

My MAC foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I NEED moar!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 29, 2011)

Stila Go Lightly.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 30, 2011)

Tarte Amazonian Clay Shimmering Powder


----------



## katana (Oct 31, 2011)

My beloved UD eyeshadow in Sin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wella Professional sample conditioner


----------



## LouLovesMakeup (Nov 13, 2011)

I hit pan on my first MAC shadow a while ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud! (but sad)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (the colour was woodwinked...


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 4, 2011)

NARS Cosmic Girl cream eyeshadow. The right/yellow side of my LM Secret Camouflage SC-1. MAC MSFN in Light.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 5, 2011)

LORAC oil free foundation. Not very impressed with it and since I couldn't get a swap out of my 2nd bottle, I'll start using it next :/


----------



## perlanga (Dec 5, 2011)

Estee Lauder Eyeshadow in Tea Biscuit, I love it!


----------



## AndreaRenee (Dec 11, 2011)

Wet n Wild Brulee eyeshadow. I need to run and buy back-ups!


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 17, 2011)

I hit pan on my NARS Orgasm blush months ago, but it honestly seems like there is no end in sight...


----------



## perlanga (Dec 17, 2011)

Estee Lauder Eyeshadow in Rivera Rose


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 20, 2011)

Hit pan a few weeks ago on:

L.A. Colors Expressions Pressed Powder (Will not repurchase!!)

Ulta cheek color in Exposed (really loving this.)

EstÃ©e Lauder Sumptuous Bold Volumeâ„¢ Lifting Mascara sample (Not bad but a little too wet for my taste. Will not purchase full size.)


----------



## Lilypad11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Im on a misson to use up my ridiculous amount of makeup and so far i've hit pan on:

The bronzey gold eyeshadow in my Sleek Storm Palette

MAC Brule eyeshadow (almost done!)

E.L.F Luminance highlight powder

Im all proud of myself lol because I have never reached the bottom of one eyeshadow before let alone two lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think I have ever hit pan on any make up in my life! This would be an interesting feat for myself!


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 12, 2012)

Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous in Lite. I'm actually a little pissed about this, considering I just bought this about two and a half weeks ago! You think for the price, you'd get a heck of a lot more. Oh well, not gonna go on my repurchase list once I am done with it. 

/rant


----------



## perlanga (Jan 27, 2012)

Stila Kitten in my Natural Eyes Palette


----------



## marci65 (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope I didn't mention this already, since I rarely hit pan on anything. Jane Iredale Barely Rose blush. Now I am dealing with the crumblies/chunks that are loose in the pan. Still not ready to trash the bits and pieces.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 31, 2012)

Stila Champagne in my Natural Eyes Palette


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2012)

I hit pan on lillicent creme blush.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 11, 2012)

I finally hit pan on the purple shadow in my Almay trio.  Its strange since the main lid color is the first to go but I guess I like the highlight and the brown crease more.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 18, 2012)

I've only hit pan on blushes, and two of the ones I hit pan on were teeny little things! However...I don't think I've ever actually hit pan on, much less finished, an eyeshadow in my entire life! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I have ever hit pan on any make up in my life! This would be an interesting feat for myself!


----------



## Dinitchka (Feb 18, 2012)

I always hit pan and beyond. I just feel if I spend $1 or $100 on a make-up product, I had better use it up till the end ... unless I have an adverse reaction to it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I have ever hit pan on any make up in my life! This would be an interesting feat for myself!


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hit pan/ran out of UDPP, and hit pan on theBalm Sexy Mama powder. I've used it every day since December, and I still have plenty of product left. Talk about great value for your money!


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 24, 2012)

I hit pan on my MAC Shadowy Lady.and Twinks.


----------



## BarcelonaBabe (Feb 25, 2012)

I hit pan on wet n wild DSMT pallete and my covergirl pink blush


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 28, 2012)

Hit pan on my Nars blusher in Sin.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 28, 2012)

MAC Eyeshadow Espresso


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 3, 2012)

Stila Cheek Color in Tutu.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 4, 2012)

MAC Kid eyeshadow.     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 4, 2012)

benefit boi-ing concealer


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse foundation.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

MAC Paint Pot in Painterly.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

Laura Mercier Secret Concealer.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 17, 2012)

elf Healthy Glow Bronzing Powder in Luminance.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybelline Fit Me pressed powder in 115 Ivory.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 29, 2012)

I used up a Staniac from the Balm today!


----------



## BeautyWithin (Apr 30, 2012)

elf blush in tickled pink


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 3, 2012)

Smashbox Photo Set Pressed Powder (Probably won't repurchase... too expensive.  I purchased it w/ my birchbox points this go around)

Ulta Extreme Wear Mousse Foundation (Will repurchase but probably not until after summer.  I think its a little too heavy to wear when it's hot)


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 26, 2012)

NYX Cream Blush in Boho Chic.. I love love love this blush, ive literally used it everyday since I purchased it!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 31, 2012)

I hit pan on my MSFN. I was kinda surprised since i thought it would go deeper but nope i hit pan!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

Used up a UD primer potion and an elf mineral foundation today.


----------



## Psylan (Jun 4, 2012)

I hit pan on

a Latona's blush that I've had for years
NYX white eyeshadow
NYX highlighter


----------



## Tyari (Jun 8, 2012)

I hit pan on Mulch e/s by MAC. Very proud of myself as this is the first e/s I've hit pan on since my full blown MAC addict started. Years, and years ago...


----------



## dd62 (Jun 8, 2012)

I hit the pan on Miliani Gimmer Strips, i use as blush


----------



## taraxoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

I hit Pan on my Nars Laguna Bronzer, that's the only thing I have ever hit pan on.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 29, 2012)

I finished off a L'Oreal Lumi highlighter today!


----------



## studiomakeup (Jun 29, 2012)

I love hitting the pan on products, it triggers memories of all the times I used it and then I have an empty pan to pop into my box for a set kit to create more memories.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

My MAC Orb eyeshadow. It makes my eyes look more awake when I use it buy itself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perlanga (Aug 14, 2012)

Hard Candy Moon Glow pwder in luminizing


----------



## thischick (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally see the pan on my Revlon Photoready Translucent powder


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 10, 2012)

The only time I ever hit the pan is when I drop the product and It falls out.


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 10, 2012)

I finished up my sample of, Algenist mosturizing lotion. So sad, because that stuff is $75 a bottle!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serena (Sep 10, 2012)

I never make up myself , but once time I  hit pan on my lip tattoo....


----------



## Rachel_ (Sep 12, 2012)

I recently hit pan on Maybelline's 'Made For Mocha' eyeshadow. I've been using it to fill in my eyebrows for a while now.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 22, 2012)

MAC Mineralized Eyeshadow, Family Silvers, darker shade.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 22, 2012)

Too Faced "Who's your Poppy" Blush


----------



## Amarah (Sep 22, 2012)

I finished my Ben Nye concealer and my Nyx eyeshadow primer..


----------



## perlanga (Sep 23, 2012)

Ebony Shade in my Stila Naturaleyes Palette


----------



## yoru (Oct 1, 2012)

I am finally hitting pan on a sample size concealer from etsy I have been using at least 3-4 times a week that I got since JANUARY. I feel accomplished so I went ahead and order a full size, I am crossing my fingers to see if this would last me years.

Good thing that I LOVE the concealer.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 6, 2012)

Bliss shade in my Stila Naturaleyes palette and shade in my Revlon Sundunes Illuminance Cream Shadow Palette


----------



## thischick (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally hit pan on my first eyeshadow today!!! I also hit pan on my rimmel stay matte in november


----------



## brennn (Dec 1, 2012)

I hit pan on my Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Matte Bronzer...it's a never-ending chasm of bronzer.

I also hit pan on a Lancome e/s in Gaze and a Clinique e/s in Toasted Almond


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 1, 2012)

Benefit Dandelion Blush!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Dec 2, 2012)

bobbi brown sheer finish pressed powder, but i've pretty much already replaced with with the guerlain meteorites


----------



## turtlemomma (Dec 23, 2012)

Physician's Formula 

*Powder PaletteÂ® *Mineral Glow Pearls,  but it will still be quite awhile until this powder is used up.  This is my setting powder.  I use a flat kabuki with it and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 3, 2013)

L'Oreal Blush in Charmed Peach


----------



## lovepink (Jan 19, 2013)

Stila Kitten Eyeshadow!  Woo hoo first time I ever hit pan on something!


----------



## OohLala21 (Jan 22, 2013)

ELF Eyebrow Kit in Medium


----------



## universe (Jan 25, 2013)

I hit pan on my Clinique pressed powder.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

Hit pan on my jouer skin perfector and idk how. I've only had it for maybe 3 weeks? Easiest thing to hit pan on ever, but I won't spend the money on something I go through so quickly after its gone.


----------



## universe (Feb 4, 2013)

Hit pan on Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder. Been using it for so long and I love it. It is a wonderful bronzer and it also smells very nice.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 4, 2013)

Not exactly a pan, thebalm liquid timebalm concealer in fair and almay clear complexion concealer in light/medium. I hate these tube concealers cause idk how to get the rest of the product out from the sides!


----------



## page5 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not exactly a pan, thebalm liquid timebalm concealer in fair and almay clear complexion concealer in light/medium. I hate these tube concealers cause idk how to get the rest of the product out from the sides!


 I cut the tube with scissors (midway lenghthwise so you can easily reach the top and bottom halves) and dip a q-tip in to get the rest of the product out. Then, store in a ziplock, pressing out all of the air so that the product doesn't harden. I usually get another 3-4 weeks of use out of a concealer when I do this.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 4, 2013)

It's the hard plastic tubes. I don't think regular scissors could cut through those.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 4, 2013)

The Naked color in my Naked 1 palette! 

Very exciting!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh and my eyebrow pencil is in it's final weeks.

It will soon be too short to sharpen!

I feel vindicated!!!!


----------



## page5 (Feb 4, 2013)

I sharpened a UD 24/7 liner for the last time. I'm guestimating I used it for 7 months, about 80% of the time. It is a travel size and they have discontinued the color :-(


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sharpened a UD 24/7 liner for the last time. I'm guestimating I used it for 7 months, about 80% of the time. It is a travel size and they have discontinued the color :-(


 oh wow, 7 months for a travel size? that makes me wonder how long my stash of 30 full size eyeliners will last me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## universe (Feb 6, 2013)

Hit pan on the eyeshadow numbered 112 in the Lancome Attraction Couleur Makeup Palette and an eyeshadow I have mixed using mineral powders and pressed.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 6, 2013)

congrats! how long did it take you?


----------



## universe (Feb 7, 2013)

The Lancome e/s 112 ( a light blue one) took about a year , I just checked the package, it is 0.8 g. so it is not a huge e/s. The one I pressed is also a year old, I do not know the weight but it is around the same I guess.


----------



## universe (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to finish these two e/s as soon as possible so that I can press new ones on the pans.


----------



## ashleigh12 (Feb 13, 2013)

Recently, I've hit pan on:

Stila Kitten e/s

A mini Tarte blush

Too Faced blush in Pinch My Petals

Nars Orgasm blush


----------



## violina (Feb 13, 2013)

I just have to vent about this somewhere, so after 4 years of using the same blush (I tend to go light), I finally hit pan June last year. The problem is that it's still going. Even though it's 50% pan now, there's still so much product and I just can't get myself to move on to another till it's done. Sigh.

Bobbi Brown Blush in Nectar


----------



## turtlemomma (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel like at 50% pan you are probably not getting the proper brush distribution and would be totally justified in buying a new blush.


----------



## page5 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like at 50% pan you are probably not getting the proper brush distribution and would be totally justified in buying a new blush.


 I agree.  I have a powder blush I hit pan on a few weeks ago and my brush is starting to show wear and tear from scraping the sides of the pan to get to the product there.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2013)

you could always break it up and put it in a jar as loose powder.


----------



## universe (Feb 15, 2013)

or you can break it up , add some alcohol and press it.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 17, 2013)

I hit pan on:

- Nars Super Orgasm Blush from 2011

- MAC Careblend Pressed Powder from September 2012

- Urban Decay Surreal Creme to Powder Foundation compact from August 2012 

- Josie Maran Argan oil from the January ipsy bag (not technically a pan, but I'm sad it's almost gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

- Mini Fresh lip balm from the Sephora BI birthday gift (December 2012)

- Nars Powder Foundation Compact (Stromboli). Can't remember if I bought this in 2011 or 2012


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 17, 2013)

Just hit pan on a Maybelline pressed powder that I'm not a fan of and threw away another that seemed bad - my brush wouldn't pick up any powder.


----------



## ashleigh12 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just hit pan on my Wet n' Wild pressed powder.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 24, 2013)

Mac mineralized skin finish natural 

Too faced eye shadow primer sample (almost done with it, I've had it for almost a year a tiny sample!)


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 25, 2013)

I hit pan on my Benefit Boi-ing concealer.  I use it all the time and am sad because I dropped it on the carpet last week and fluff got stuck in it :-/


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit pan on sidecar in my naked palette...it only took me a year lol. I don't use the palette EVERY day, or even that color every time I use it, but I do use that color probably 3 times a week. I'm almost to pan on toasted and half baked too. I'm a little sad, but also happy since sidecar is now available as a single. yay!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2013)

And today I hit pan on toasted in my naked palette. I can't believe it! Two pans in two days...my naked palette will probably be the next 10 pans I hit lol.


----------



## sweethollywood (Mar 6, 2013)

i hit pan on sin from my naked palette and theres a dent on darkhorse as well. my sin is SO close to being done...like theres only eyeshadow on the sides of the pan and it makes me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but im happy that now once i finish it i can start using some dupes of sin that i have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love that color but i dont plan on buying it anytime soon just because i have so many champagne/pinkish eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

GOODLUCK YALL! &lt;3


----------



## NoInsanity (Mar 9, 2013)

I hit pan on my Lancome Dual Finish powder...and I'm so sad :-( I'll definitely be re-purchasing once I use it up, because it's awesome, but I didn't think I was that close to pan (though I knew eventually I would get here.) Boo hoo


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Mar 11, 2013)

've been wanting to do this sort of post for a loooong while now but never got round to it.  Since then I've accumulated much more items that I've hit pan on.  Since I do tend to stick with using the same products despite drowning in makeup, many of these are items I use everyday.




Here are the majority of them....and then I found some more later lol. *1. Laura Mercier Hydrating Primer ($40 for 3.4 fl oz or 100 ml)*




This has been my go to primer for the past year or so since I've purchased the XL version at Sephora in October 2011.  I like it because it feels more like a moisturizer, as opposed to most silicone based primers that leave a freakishly smooth feel on the skin.  However, as a primer it's not all that.  It doesn't even out skin tone (not that it claims to since it's a hydrating primer) and is just okay when it comes to making my foundation last longer.  I do find that I get a little bit shiny after 4 or 5 hours.  If you have super dry skin and need the extra hydration, you are better off using an additional moisturizer in addition to your primer.  I found this out during my last trip to Quebec, where the harsh winter air simply ate up the moisture in my skin.
 
*2. Aveeno Baby Daily Moisture Lotion ($6 for 8 oz or 227g)*



I'm a big fan of the Aveeno line, and I discovered that the Aveeno baby line was a little more affordable than their other lotions.  I purchased this back in my undergrad days and I still have a bit to use up.  It's a good moisturizer in that it is very gentle, and is best for normal skin types.  If you have super dry skin, you will definitely need something more moisturizing.  This is a nongreasy formula but does take a little while to absorb into the skin as I find with most Aveeno lotions.
 
*3. Neutrogena Daily Moisturizer with SPF 50 ($16 for 1 fl. oz.)*



I'm very good at using this moisturizer during the summer when it's hot as hell, but not very good with it the rest of the year.  This moisturizer does have that slight tacky feel upon application as most products containing high SPF have, but it's definitely light enough to wear under makeup.  To me, it is rather expensive for a drugstore product but you can often find these on sale for BOGO 1/2 off.
 
*4. EOS Lip Balms in Summer Fruit ($3.29 for 0.25oz or 7g)*



I was actually obsessed with these guys for a while, and I've used up at least 2 of these.  I really liked the idea of these being organic and natural, but most of all, I loved the scent and taste.  They're actually not the best lip balms, as they feel more waxy than moisturizing.  However, I like using these before applying lipstick because I find that it doesn't give the lipstick as much slip as a more moisturizing lip balm would.  
 
*5. Eve Pearl Dual HD Foundation in Light ($56 for 11.77g or .41oz)*



Yes, this is a very very expensive foundation.  Lucky for me, I picked it up on Hautelook for around $15.  This is actually the old packaging.  But who cares?  This is the best foundation I have ever used.  Ever.  Even as a noob, my face looked airbrushed when I used this.  I found that the darker side matched my face so I used the lighter side for undereye concealing.  The coverage is absolutely fantastic, and I find that I don't have to go back to do extra spot concealing.  I try to save this for special occasions because it's so amazing and there's not a whole of product in the pans (less than half of what comes in most foundations!).  I do continue to use the lighter side for under eye concealing though.
 
 
*6. Too Faced eyeshadow in Heaven from Natural Eye Palette ($36 for 11.4g or 0.39oz)*



This palette is godly.  When I need something to look professional, glamorous, or both, this is my go to palette.  Heaven is the PERFECT matte brow highlight for me.  I use Sexpresso for my brows.  These shadows are long lasting with or without primer.  I've had my makeup on for about 35 hours before and my eyebrows (Sexpresso) remained perfect.
 
*7. Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette (discontinued)*



Too Faced does have a Smoky Eye Palette out but it has been redone.  This one is the original and was the first of these sorts of boxed palettes to be released.  I acquired this eons ago (October 2008) and it is my very first eyeshadow palette.  The eyeshadows are a lot more powdery and the fallout is terrible, and I'm pleased to say that the formula of their other boxed eyeshadow palettes have improved since then.  Obviously, the neutral colors I have hit pan on because I leaned towards those when I first started wearing makeup regularly.
 
 
*8. Smashbox Healthy FX Foundation in Light 3 ($38 for 1fl. oz.)*



This is my very first foundation.  The one that the SA at Sephora recommended to me when I first walked in October 2008.  This is actually my second bottle so don't freak out too much about how old it is.  This is a lightweight, oil free formula that provides medium coverage at most.  It does help cover redness and helps even out skin tone nicely while keeping my complexion looking natural.  A great everyday foundation overall.
 
*9. NARS Bronzer in Laguna ($36 for 0.28 oz)*



This is a cult favorite, a very expensive bronzer, and I really truly did not want to like it.  I finally caved in when I tried contouring with it at Sephora and noticed a natural but definite contour in the hollow of my cheeks upon application.  Since then I can't seem to be able to get that same wonderful contour for some odd reason, but it makes a lovely all over bronzing powder.  I've been using this guy every day for a little over a year, hence the huge dent.
 
*10. Kirkland Baby Wipes ($20 for 900 wipes)*



I flattened these so you could hopefully see how close I am to finishing the packets.  I want to clarify that I do not use baby wipes for makeup removal.  I use them to wipe foundation or hairspray off my hands.  I use them to break down my face makeup before going in with a facial cleanser.  I use them to dampen brushes.  I use them everyday.  They don't break me out, do their job as wipes, and are fairly inexpensive.
 
*11. Inglot Gel Liner in 77 ($12 for 5.5g or 0.19 oz)*



Last but not least, you have my favorite long wearing eyeliner.  This product is no joke.  Wherever you put it, it will stay on until your skin peels off or you remove it.  Removing it is a battle of its own unless you have an EXCELLENT eye makeup remover on your hands.  Blacker than my heart and super smooth formula.  Dries almost instantly.  I don't know how I survived without this for most of my life.
 
There you have it folks.  Congratulations for making it through the entire post.  I've been writing this post for about two weeks now.  I don't know if my attention span is going down the drain or I require bursts of inspiration nowadays to let the words flow out of my brain.


----------



## NoInsanity (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that once you hit pan on something, even if it's mostly used up in the very middle and there's still plenty of product on the edges, that it disappears??? Maybe I'm imagining this, but it seems that way to me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

i've only hit the pan on one thing ever...a maybelline fit me blush. and i'm desperately hoping to hit pan on something this year lol. i have so many powders and it's sad that i never hit pan!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've only hit the pan on one thing ever...a maybelline fit me blush. and i'm desperately hoping to hit pan on something this year lol. i have so many powders and it's sad that i never hit pan!


 I think if I hit pan on something, anything, even a sample eyeshadow or whatever, I would explode from excitement lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think if I hit pan on something, anything, even a sample eyeshadow or whatever, I would explode from excitement lol.


 lol ditto. *sigh* maybe one day. It's so easy for me to use up everything else (eyeliners, lotions, hair products etc). but powders seem to last me a lifetime


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2013)

Sin in my naked palette. Thats three shadows in the palette I've hit pan on. Now if only I could do the same with other palettes lol. 

I actually made myself use one of my benefit world famous neutral sets this morning...turns out I like it more than I thought I did.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 28, 2013)

I hit pan on my Hot Mama blush deluxe sample. I've used it about 3 x a week for 3 months!

The beautiful thing about hitting pan is once you see a little metal, the spot keeps growing exponentially larger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We are all truly nuts, you know that right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 28, 2013)

Just hit the pan on Lush's Karma lotion (it was small-was in a gift set)   and also on Nivea's Raspberry Rose lip butter! Woohooo!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hit pan on my Hot Mama blush deluxe sample. I've used it about 3 x a week for 3 months!
> 
> ...


 I love that feeling! I feel like I"ve been working on hot mama FOREVER.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that feeling! I feel like I"ve been working on hot mama FOREVER.


LOL! It's all an illusion anyway...especially since I always put my brush in one general area in the middle. So of course that area hits pan quicker.

I don't realize I am doing it, but I do it with practically every shadow, blusher etc.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! It's all an illusion anyway...especially since I always put my brush in one general area in the middle. So of course that area hits pan quicker.
> ...


 Same lol, but it is progress if we are at least using the things we hoard!


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 29, 2013)

I feel like I'm never going to hit pan on anything my Naked 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially since I've been using my Smoked palette now because I'm kinda bored with the Naked haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I'm never going to hit pan on anything my Naked 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially since I've been using my Smoked palette now because I'm kinda bored with the Naked haha


 You'll get there, I stray from my naked palette on a pretty regular basis but it goes through phases. And hey, maybe you'll hit pan on a smoked shadow in the mean time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hit pan on my Hot Mama blush deluxe sample. I've used it about 3 x a week for 3 months!
> 
> ...


 oh jeez, i have the full size and i use it about 3 times per week...i'l never hit pan!!!  But when I use it I use it as shadow AND blush at the same time...I do have to use quite a bit to get it to show up on my lids so maybe that'll quicken the process.


----------



## mauu (Apr 4, 2013)

I love it when people post pictures in this thread, so here's the progression I made in March. This is the Becca Halcyon Days palette, which came out in 2011. I hit pan on two shades (Faille and Chamois, in the middle and first from right) AND used up the lip gloss (Mai Tai). I absolutely _love_ this palette, it's my go-to for neutral days. I'm going to be both sad and thrilled when I finally finish the eyeshadows. Then again doesn't hitting pan always result in mixed emotions? 






It says on the palette that it should have been used up within six months, but... ehh. Everything still seems fine, even the lip &amp; cheek creme, although I'm not sure if I should discontinue using it and just use up the eyeshadows. Hmm.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

I DID IT GUYS. Pan on my hot mama by thebalm blush sample. YEAH.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2013)

Proud of you!! My Mary Lou-Manizer has a nice dent in it but no pan yet. I use it about 5x a week since it can in my BB in November (or dec?). It doesn't take too much to show up on me but I have mostly been using it as an eyeshadow.



> I DID IT GUYS. Pan on my hot mama by thebalm blush sample. YEAH.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Proud of you!! My Mary Lou-Manizer has a nice dent in it but no pan yet. I use it about 5x a week since it can in my BB in November (or dec?). It doesn't take too much to show up on me but I have mostly been using it as an eyeshadow.


 Mary lou is taking longer for me, but I'm getting there. Just so hapy to be at the pan with hot mama, I'll miss it when its gone but I have so many other blushes I can work through before I ever need to rebuy. And a lot of them are cargo and therefore HUGE. urghhh.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2013)

> Mary lou is taking longer for me, but I'm getting there. Just so hapy to be at the pan with hot mama, I'll miss it when its gone but I have so many other blushes I can work through before I ever need to rebuy. And a lot of them are cargo and therefore HUGE. urghhh.


 Lololol. This might sound really dumb but I've never let myself purchase a cargo blush because I know I'll never get through it and it will sit on my makeup stand forever.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lololol. This might sound really dumb but I've never let myself purchase a cargo blush because I know I'll never get through it and it will sit on my makeup stand forever.


 hahaha, that is a great reason. I have probably 6 or 7 of them from a little black bag addiction about a year ago, and oh boy do I regret. Thankfully I didn't spend 26 dollars a piece on them though!


----------



## bluelion (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to be addicted to the Cargo lip glosses in the big tins before they discontinued them. They weren't that hard to get through because the tin was really large, but not that deep. I assumed it would be the same with the blushes, but I take it the Cargo blush pans are deeper? I had a shade (Louisiana) on my "potential buys" list, but I might have to rethink that and save it till after I make a bigger dent in my own blush stash.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used to be addicted to the Cargo lip glosses in the big tins before they discontinued them. They weren't that hard to get through because the tin was really large, but not that deep. I assumed it would be the same with the blushes, but I take it the Cargo blush pans are deeper? I had a shade (Louisiana) on my "potential buys" list, but I might have to rethink that and save it till after I make a bigger dent in my own blush stash.


 
Idk about the lipgloss, but for reference a NARS blush which is similar in price is .16 ounces and cargo is twice that at .32. Its gonna be FOREVER.


----------



## turtlemomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I hot pan on my purminerals 4 in1 foundation. Although... there is a LOT on the sides.  But it's difficult to use now, so I guess I'll keep the old one as a concealer, and use the new one for foundation, thus negating the 4 in 1 function Lol. I had plans of knocking it out and putting it into a tin, but when I did that with my powder, it didn't work very well. - too much loose powder and it slid all over when I tried to put my brush in.  Is there a product to get it to stick to the middle???


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think I've EVER hit pan on ANYTHING *runs to check*


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 5, 2013)

I am very happy to announce that I HAVE hit pan on a blush AND a few shadows!


----------



## perlanga (Apr 6, 2013)

Ulta blush in aferglow.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha, that is a great reason. I have probably 6 or 7 of them from a little black bag addiction about a year ago, and oh boy do I regret. Thankfully I didn't spend 26 dollars a piece on them though!


 LOL same!!! I have 8 now :-x they will outlive me. I'm sure of it.


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 14, 2013)

RImmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder. Doesn't take me that long to hit pan on powders.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mary Lou Manizer sample from my December 2012 birchbox.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 26, 2013)

Hit pan on Stila eyeshadow in Americano. It is the second shadow in the Stila It Girl trio I have hit pan on.


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 26, 2013)

G



> 've been wanting to do this sort of post for a loooong while now but never got round to it. Â Since then I've accumulated much more items that I've hit pan on. Â Since I do tend to stick with using the same products despite drowning in makeup, many of these are items I use everyday.
> 
> [/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Here are the majority of them....and then I found some more later lol.[/TD] [/TR] *1. Laura Mercier Hydrating Primer ($40 for 3.4 fl oz or 100 ml)*
> 
> ...


 Great post ! I enjoyed reading it a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SistaPlease (Apr 26, 2013)

AHH... I hit pan on 3 different items this week! First one was my NARS Albatross, second one was my MAC Paint Pot in Rubenesque, and my third one was Half Baked in my UD Naked Palette! I am so proud of myself... and kinda saddened at the same time cause now they look ugly and used! haha


----------



## saku (Apr 27, 2013)

I've hit pan on:

Tarte Park Ave Princess bronzing powder

Used up:

The Body Shop Vitamin E daily moisutrizer

Benefit They're Real

Almost empty:

Lorac Behind the Scenes eyeshadow primer (deluxe size -- lasts forever!! can't wait to use this up so I can use my TFSI and UDPP)

A big dent in:

Anonymous eyeshadow in Urban Decay Vice Palette

Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof eyeliner in midnight black

I save all my empty bottles/containers for some reason.


----------



## universe (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've hit pan on:
> 
> ...


I save my empty containers too since I started producing my own make up and cremes.


----------



## hindsighting (May 4, 2013)

It is my mission to hit pan on an eyeshadow this month! Probably going to be UD suspect from my Naked 2.


----------



## saku (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is my mission to hit pan on an eyeshadow this month! Probably going to be UD suspect from my Naked 2.


 Good luck! I'm hoping I'll hit pan on Foxy someday. It's my fave highlight color, and use it almost everyday. I doubt that I'll hit pan on any other eyeshadow, ever.

I really like this thread. I wish I could post here more often!


----------



## OohLala21 (May 11, 2013)

Hit pan on my L'Oreal True Match powder


----------



## turtlemomma (May 13, 2013)

I've hit pan on Captivating, in my Lancome palette. I already hit pan on magnificent a long time ago, and then entrancing after that.  captivating will go fast if it stays a favorite this month. I tried to get a full sized magnificent but they are sold out online and at my local Macy's.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got a different color because I was hoping it would look close but have not tried it yet, I'm afraid it won't be as al-purpose as magnificent was.  Magnificent was great because I could blend it with everything.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 16, 2013)

I just hit pan on Tarte's Amazonian Clay blush in Wonder, Urban Decay Polyester Bride shadow any my UD eyeliners in both Ransom and Whiskey are almost too small to hold onto anymore.  RIP Ransom, you will be missed


----------



## hindsighting (May 16, 2013)

I hit pan on my Rimmel Stay Matte which I just bought like a month ago?


----------



## OohLala21 (May 17, 2013)

Hit pan on my Sheer Cover concealer


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 2, 2013)

I hit the pan on my Mary Lou Manizer sample I got from birch box in...November? I can't believe it lasted this long! I use it almost every day too. I do have MLM in the Balm Jovi and I *could* buy a separate, full size one. I just really like the way the mini felt in my hand! Time to go search the trade threads... This stuff is great!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hit pan in the jar of my Avon eyeshadow primer.


----------



## spydezra (Jun 17, 2013)

Today I hit pan on my L'Oreal True Match powder. 



 This is my favorite powder and I'll definitely buy it again once it's totally used up.


----------



## Maria35 (Jun 18, 2013)

I hit pan on m bobbi brown creamy concealer duo-it's fabulous!


----------



## glitteraddict (Jun 18, 2013)

*I 've hit pan on my pressed powder- Clinique Stay Matte in 02 Stay Neutral,*

*Revlon creme blush in rosy glow (A matte neutral rose shade) (I use this in winter)*

*Lancome Color Design eyeshadow (a matte grey)*


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 18, 2013)

I hit pan on my Mar Lou Manizer Sample from Birchbox.  I think it's the first thing I ever hit pan on!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 18, 2013)

Me too!!!!! I'm almost ALL done with it!



> I hit pan on my Mar Lou Manizer Sample from Birchbox.Â  I think it's the first thing I ever hit pan on!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 19, 2013)

I hit pan on my bobbi brown cream to powder foundation compact.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't believe I hit pan on 3 items in the last 2 days.

Yesterday I hit pan on my Avon Glow bronzing powder &amp; my small Benefit Dandelion blush that came in the Feelin' Dandy set.

This morning I hit pan on one of the eyeshadows in my Avon True Color Quad in Sandy Corals.  Woot!


----------



## theprettyalt (Jul 22, 2013)

I hit pan on Benefit's Bathina. It's such a great product and gives your body the best glow without looking too glittery. I have Bath and Body Works' Malibu Beach Glow though, which I don't like quite as much but is still great, so I'm going to try to use that up before repurchasing.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 22, 2013)

I hit pan on MAC Groundwork Paint Pot. I am definitely going to have to repurchase this puppy, but I am going to try to use up some other things before I do that. Wish me luck, the pull of Groundwork is strong!


----------



## hindsighting (Jul 22, 2013)

FINALLY hit pan on a shadow in my Naked 2 palette yesterday!


----------



## shay905 (Jul 24, 2013)

The only thing I ever hit pan on is my Bare Minerals pressed mineral veil which happened last month. This means I have way too many eye shadow palettes and blush and bronzers but at least I do a good job at using them all and not just the same ones! I guess?


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jul 24, 2013)

I hit pan on my TheBalm MaryLou Manizer sample from Birchbox!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 11, 2013)

Nuetrogena Sheer Highlighting Blush in Pure


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bobbi Brown corrector in dark bisque


----------



## nerdi (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't see myself ever hitting pan on anything... the closest is Milani Luminoso but I only see a tiny bit on the side so it's not really hitting pan...


----------



## BagLady (Aug 20, 2013)

I hit pan on my Mac Gingerly blush.... FINALLY!! I've been using it every day for what feels like forever!


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 21, 2013)

It's really hard for me to hit pan on makeup. I like something a lot for a few minutes and then like some thing else a lot for another few minutes.

I've hit pan Physicians Formula Talc Free Mineral Wear Correcting Powder in translucent. I really like it, but I have to use a little bit of a bronzer to warm it up. It's very pale and not translucent.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ha! I last replied it's hard to hit pan, but I hit pan on my Bareminerals Concealer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the concealer for blemishes, but I think after I finish this I'll try something else for circles under the eye. I don't think that this does a great job covering it.


----------



## slinka (Sep 13, 2013)

I hit the pan on Sugarpill's Tako.

*Looks at collection*
...I've got too much makeup -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## nin5in (Sep 17, 2013)

I hit pan on my ELF Clarifying Pressed Powder.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 17, 2013)

I hit pan on my Elf Blush in Tickled Pink!! I've never hit pan on a brush before.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hit pan on my Elf Blush in Tickled Pink!! I've never hit pan on a brush before.
Me neither and still haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seems impossible along with bronzers.


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 19, 2013)

I hit pan on another Rimmel Stay Matte. I feel like I hit pan on these so fast!

Also hit pan on Taupe in the Lorac Pro Palette which is super surprising to me because I feel like I haven't even used it that much and only got it in April


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hit pan on The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder!  I'll use it up, but I don't think I'll re-purchase it.  It works OK, but not any better than any other translucent powder I've used before.  Very glad I got it 1/2 price from Hautelook!


----------



## slinka (Sep 20, 2013)

I love me some hautelook. That last urban decay sale was amazing.

Speaking of which...My polyester bride from the ammo palette (I believe) is just about gone! Huzzah!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 28, 2013)

I hit pan on Anastasia Brow Powder in Brunette. This is the first time that I have hit pan on anything!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 28, 2013)

I hit pan on my sephora mattfying powder foundation. Used it less than ten times and I hit pan smh


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Sep 28, 2013)

I hit pan on my Kat Von D powder foundation. Too bad my tans faded so I need to switch shades. Hopefully I'll be a similar color next summer so I can use it up then


----------



## thischick (Sep 28, 2013)

I hit pan on my Gabriel Cosmetics Pressed Powder foundation!! Love the stuff! I really wish I could hit pan on a blush, since it seems nearly impossible 




â€‹


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 28, 2013)

Hit pan on another shadow in my Lorac Pro Palette. These pans are shallow haha


----------



## gemstone (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hit pan on The Balm's Sexy Mama translucent powder!  I'll use it up, but I don't think I'll re-purchase it.  It works OK, but not any better than any other translucent powder I've used before.  Very glad I got it 1/2 price from Hautelook!

This is what I hit pan on, also! I agree re: rebuying though.  It worked really well for me, but nothing life changing/ could get a different drug store one that works the same &amp; for cheaper.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2013)

just hit pan on my sheer finish bobbi brown pressed powder that i bought in april during a f&amp;f sale. this is a holy grail item for me. does anymore know if bobbi brown has another f&amp;f sale in the fall?


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 29, 2013)

Hit pan on Light Bronze in my Lorac Pro Palette! That makes three in that palette. Those are some super shallow pans haha


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 31, 2013)

i hit pan on my mac mineralize compact foundation. i had this compact since july 2013.


----------



## nin5in (Oct 31, 2013)

I finally hit pan on my Sally Hansen lip balm. I had that thing since 2010.


----------



## PineappleChick (Nov 8, 2013)

I hit pan on the Physicians Formula BB pressed powder. I've been using it since August of this year. My other PF pressed powder lasted me a lot longer than this one did.


----------



## nin5in (Nov 8, 2013)

I hit pan on my black and purple cream eye highlighters, the red, coral, an pink glosses in my dazzling face palettes, but the pans weren't that deep either.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 8, 2013)

I hit pan on Matt Ramirez and Matt Batali from TheBalm's original Meet Matte palette.  They're great brow powders!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 9, 2013)

I hit pan on a blush!!!!!!! Benefit Bella Bamba is the first blush I've ever hit pan on


----------



## mauu (Dec 3, 2013)

â€‹Time for some pan p0rn! This is my Pressed MÃ©tÃ©ories in Wulong, which I hit pan on a couple of days ago. I bought it in January, so it's lasted me quite a while - and it looks like I'm not super close to using it up just yet.

Posting this makes me feel both proud and sad at the same time... is that strange? On the one hand, I'm happy I'm getting use out of something I've spent my money on but on the other hand.... it was limited edition!


----------



## debs15 (Dec 16, 2013)

For this month so far, I've hit pan on:


MAC Brun e/s
MAC Peaches blush
MAC lip onditioner
MAC Charcoal Brown e/s

It's still taking a while longer to finish them, though, but I'm using them daily now so I can finish them already!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 16, 2013)

I hit pan on my Kat Von D powder foundation. bought it less than a month ago and didn't use it daily smh


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hit pan on my Kat Von D powder foundation. bought it less than a month ago and didn't use it daily smh
thats so lame. i hate that. that happened to me once with a smashbox powder foundation. loved the product. so disappointed in how little was in there!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hit pan on my Kat Von D powder foundation. bought it less than a month ago and didn't use it daily smh


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thats so lame. i hate that. that happened to me once with a smashbox powder foundation. loved the product. so disappointed in how little was in there!


This happened to me with my full size of klorane dry shampoo.  I love the stuff, but it is so expensive, I couldn't believe how little was in there :|


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This happened to me with my full size of klorane dry shampoo.  I love the stuff, but it is so expensive, I couldn't believe how little was in there :|
yikes. good to know. i just got a full sized one with my beautysage ruelala voucher. i've been good recently and have been showering enough to not need to use dry shampoo 



. I didn't get too many uses out of the sample can from Birchbox. I should've taken that as a sign! I still love it though, just too expensive to justify purchasing with it on a serious discount :/


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

I recently hit pan on two powders: a green-tinted powder from P2 (german drugstore brand) to neutralize redness, and a Rimmel Stay Matte powder.


----------



## Misame (Dec 17, 2013)

I just hit pan on my favorite blush!

It's also a bit sad, because I really love it and I can't buy it anymore. luckily I have other great blushes.


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just hit pan on my favorite blush!

It's also a bit sad, because I really love it and I can't buy it anymore. luckily I have other great blushes.
Sad! What was it?


----------



## Misame (Dec 17, 2013)

A 99 cent blush I found in a store that sells all kinds of discontinued products or very cheap (china produced) items. It's called Action (I'm pretty sure it only exists in the Netherlands). They had this blush from the brand MAX in the shade 032 rosewood, a light matte (with a little glimmer here and there) peach pink color (similar to the balm fratboy, but lighter and less reddish), it's so smooth and, soft and buttery and longlasting. It really was my favorite blush, I repurchased it once, but now I am hitting pan on that one too.

But appearantly I wasn't the only one to enjoy the blushes, because they upgraded the packaging and carry it now permanently. Unfortunately it isn't the same product anymore. The brand and shade name are the same, but the color is now a dark pink and very stiff and hard to use, it also smells like cheap makeup. Nothing like the blush I got before.

Once it's completely done I am just going to go on and use fratboy instead, it looks kind of similar on the cheeks.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 26, 2013)

I feel the same with NYX Stay Matte not Flat powder foundation - I feel I bought that a month ago too and hit major pan on it - but didnt really use that everday.

I do find that you use way less product with a brush than the sponge it comes with - so it will last you much longer, but the coverage is no wear near as it would be with the sponge.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 26, 2013)

Just hit "baby" pan on my NYC Sunny Bronzer -

My 2nd one, and I have a brand new backup one waiting to be cracked open.


----------



## weirdy86 (Dec 27, 2013)

-rimmel stay matte powder


----------



## debs15 (Dec 27, 2013)

I hit pan on MAC Peaches blush. I'm going to use this blush almost daily to make the pan show more.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 27, 2013)

I hit pan on a bb sample of Mary Lou Manizer and a little sample of Benefit Coralista! Finally some cheek products showing pan


----------



## SOPHIEJ88 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hit pan on my MAC White Frost!

For powders; I hot pan on NARS Light Reflecting pressed. And speaking of pan, I need a new Rimmel Sun Bronze, mine is so panny that it's falling apart!


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 29, 2013)

Top 2 colors in my Avon Sandy Corals quad.  Bottom shadow on left is close to hitting pan.

Bobbi Brown rose gold e/s

First 2 shades in top row of Lorac Unzipped palette

Rimmel stay matte powder

Avon glow bronzer

L'Oreal true match blush


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Top 2 colors in my Avon Sandy Corals quad.  Bottom shadow on left is close to hitting pan.

Bobbi Brown rose gold e/s

First 2 shades in top row of Lorac Unzipped palette

Rimmel stay matte powder

Avon glow bronzer

L'Oreal true match blush
how long did it take  you to hit pan on that lovely bobby brown e/s? and how often did you use it? I am always astounded at people who can hit pan on multiple eyeshadows with what seems like absolute ease.


----------



## katielp (Dec 30, 2013)

> Seeing pictures is extra satisfying Lol! Good job! Top 2 colors in my Avon Sandy Corals quad. Â Bottom shadow on left is close to hitting pan. Bobbi Brown rose gold e/s First 2 shades in top row of Lorac Unzipped palette Rimmel stay matte powder Avon glow bronzer L'Oreal true match blush


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 30, 2013)

> how long did it take Â you to hit pan on that lovely bobby brown e/s? and how often did you use it? I am always astounded at people who can hit pan on multiple eyeshadows with what seems like absolute ease.Â


 I think I got the Bobbi Brown e/s around April? It was my favorite &amp; I wore it almost everyday as a wash of color. I hit pan probably by August. I got the Lorac palette last Christmas. Can u tell I have a thing for rose golds? Lol


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2013)

I hit pan on my MAC Blot Powder!!!! This is exciting for me! I haven't hit pan on anything in years!


----------



## jaylilee (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hit pan on my MAC Blot Powder!!!! This is exciting for me! I haven't hit pan on anything in years!
Woop woop! Way to go. Mac powders seem to take lifetimes. I keep digging at the same studio fix powder and though there's a huge dent, it feels like it never ends...no pan yet. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I got the Bobbi Brown e/s around April? It was my favorite &amp; I wore it almost everyday as a wash of color. I hit pan probably by August.

I got the Lorac palette last Christmas. Can u tell I have a thing for rose golds? Lol
I can't blame you. I LOVE rose gold. It's such a pretty color on any skin tone.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm flabbergasted that you lovely ladies can hit pans on those products. I get bored with products too easily to use something consistently until I hit pan. I think I will be more sad than anything when I finally do, that means I'll have to go purchase more. I'm dreading the day I hit pan on my Chanel powder. Well worth the price tag but it still makes me cringe.


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 30, 2013)

Most recently I have hit pan on the bare minerals mineral veil I keep in purse and the one in my vanity, two of the colors in my naked basics palette, and my benefit hervana blush!


----------



## blushingsooner (Jan 1, 2014)

I hit pan on two things over the last couple days : Revlon Nearly Naked Pressed powder TheBalm Nude'tude palette - Selfish e/s


----------



## MUMami (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hit pan on two things over the last couple days :
Revlon Nearly Naked Pressed powder
TheBalm Nude'tude palette - Selfish e/s
hitting pan on nudetude e/s - that's impressive! that stuff is so pigmented you need so little


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jan 2, 2014)

I hit my very first pan ever on a Mufe foundation deluxe sample!


----------



## blushingsooner (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUMami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hitting pan on nudetude e/s - that's impressive! that stuff is so pigmented you need so little
Yah I don't know why I hit pan on that one color so fast... My other ones look like they're barely touched but I just plowed through that color for some reason.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually used ALL of my sexy mama from the balm.  I forgot to take a picture before I tossed it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 13, 2014)

Elf studio blush in twinkle pink!! First pan in a loonnnggg time. No buy is kind of working!


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Elf studio blush in twinkle pink!! First pan in a loonnnggg time. No buy is kind of working!
So satisfying isn't it?!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Elf studio blush in twinkle pink!! First pan in a loonnnggg time. No buy is kind of working!
Woop!! way to go.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 15, 2014)

Pixi bronzer in Subtly Suntouched from November Ipsy!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pixi bronzer in Subtly Suntouched from November Ipsy!
Wow!? I have been using mine since I got it and I haven't even put a dent in it. I'm jealous!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 15, 2014)

> Wow!? I have been using mine since I got it and I haven't even put a dent in it. I'm jealous!


 Weird... I've been using it for contouring and dig my brush in it quite a bit, I think that's why!


----------



## slinka (Jan 15, 2014)

Not a pan per se, but as a beauty hoarder I'm happy to use up anything- my pencil Kat Von d liner (it's a sparkly black...the name is gone lol) is just about kaput. Yay!!!


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just hit pan on one of my Stila lip glosses in a palette and completely used up another one! Yay! It's been a while since I have hit pan on something.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 15, 2014)

> Pixi bronzer in Subtly Suntouched from November Ipsy!


 Wow! Does this have a shallow pan? I also got this bronzer from Ipsy and really like it. I'm kinda sad that pan has been hit after 2 months. But congrats on hitting pan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! Does this have a shallow pan? I also got this bronzer from Ipsy and really like it. I'm kinda sad that pan has been hit after 2 months. But congrats on hitting pan!





Mine sure does... I will take a picture so you guys can see.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope this angle shows you the pan size!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 16, 2014)

> I hope this angle shows you the pan size!


 Thank you so much for sharing those pics. I totally expected those pans to be deeper. Oh well, I suppose when I use mine up I'll just have to buy a full size. It's nice to see that someone else likes this bronzer too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow that Pixi Bronzer is crazy!  I guess we did get the sample size 



  

That pan is not even past the threading where the lid goes.  It's like the whole rest of the green case is wasted!  Well, it's the perfect winter "bronzer" shade for me, so I guess it'll be my goal to use it up before summer, now that I know it's easy to hit pan!  Thanks for the pics, @lindzebra !!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that Pixi Bronzer is crazy!  I guess we did get the sample size 



  

That pan is not even past the threading where the lid goes.  It's like the whole rest of the green case is wasted!  Well, it's the perfect winter "bronzer" shade for me, so I guess it'll be my goal to use it up before summer, now that I know it's easy to hit pan!  Thanks for the pics, @lindzebra !!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much for sharing those pics. I totally expected those pans to be deeper. Oh well, I suppose when I use mine up I'll just have to buy a full size. It's nice to see that someone else likes this bronzer too




No problem! I love it too. I find it much easier to use than my other bronzers because I can use a heavier hand. I might just have to pick up a full size, too!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 16, 2014)

That pixi bronzer has become one of my favorites, but that is definitely one shallow pan! Wow, I use it everyday but I am very light handed. Pale as a ghost with freckles spells mishap if I use too much. Think Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That pixi bronzer has become one of my favorites, but that is definitely one shallow pan! Wow, I use it everyday but I am very light handed. Pale as a ghost with freckles spells mishap if I use too much. Think Lindsay Lohan.
Haha! I wouldn't mind looking like younger Lindsay Lohan... but in recent years, she hasn't been looking so good. This bronzer seems perfect for you! You might have to splurge on the full size.


----------



## tessamami (Jan 16, 2014)

Hit "pan" on my EOS lemon lip balm, it's almost flat, now.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha! I wouldn't mind looking like younger Lindsay Lohan... but in recent years, she hasn't been looking so good. This bronzer seems perfect for you! You might have to splurge on the full size. 




Oh I definitely will buy a full size, but now it is my goal to hit pan on this one. I thought an eye shadow might be the thing I finally hit pan on, but not anymore I will hit pan on that bronzer. It is my new goal.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I definitely will buy a full size, but now it is my goal to hit pan on this one. I thought an eye shadow might be the thing I finally hit pan on, but not anymore I will hit pan on that bronzer. It is my new goal.
Yay, I'm happy I could inspire you to use it up!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 17, 2014)

Good lord I still haven't hit pan on my mac studio fix powder yet. I've usee it every day. EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. since august. I figured by January it would already have a pan but noooo -- huge dip though ;D! I have a couple of things I should be seeing pan on soon, I hope.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Good lord I still haven't hit pan on my mac studio fix powder yet. I've usee it every day. EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. since august. I figured by January it would already have a pan but noooo -- huge dip though ;D! I have a couple of things I should be seeing pan on soon, I hope.Â


 If you have dips in several products you'll probably hit pan on several things all at once. That's what happened to me. Within 2 days I hit pan on 2 eye shadows, a blush &amp; a bronzer. Hang in there girl! It'll happen.


----------



## roskandy (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







I hope this angle shows you the pan size!
Lol! I was actually just wondering how deep the pan was. I can see the sides of mine starting to look like yours. Thanks! I guess I'm almost there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't finished it but I hit pan on L'Oreal Infallible Bronzed Taupe and Iced Latte. I had to toss a Color Tattoo in Fierce and Tangy because it dried out completely.

ETA: I also hit pan on Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't finished it but I hit pan on L'Oreal Infallible Bronzed Taupe and Iced Latte. I had to toss a Color Tattoo in Fierce and Tangy because it dried out completely.

ETA: I also hit pan on Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze.
Impressive! I've had my bad to the bronze for ages and no pan yet...not even close. Will be using it religiously as a base for the rest of the month and see if I can at least put a dent in there.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 20, 2014)

I need to check my color tattoos to make sure they aren't dried up, I have had Edgy Emerald for quite some time. I may have to add that and Pomegranate Punk to next week's list.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to check my color tattoos to make sure they aren't dried up, I have had Edgy Emerald for quite some time. I may have to add that and Pomegranate Punk to next week's list.
If it dries out, put it in the microwave (no cap!) for 10 seconds or so on warm. it softens it right back up. I did that to mine as it was getting a little dry, and now it's perfectly back to normal (and has remained that way for 6 months).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it dries out, put it in the microwave (no cap!) for 10 seconds or so on warm. it softens it right back up. I did that to mine as it was getting a little dry, and now it's perfectly back to normal (and has remained that way for 6 months). 
I will remember that...Also I thought this was on the Monday club forum...so ignore the "add to next weeks list" part. I have to many tabs open and get confused lol


----------



## loftmane (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm panning the hell out of my Bobbi Brown corrector and Tinted Eye Brightener as well as Benefit Hoola. I hit pan on Hoola back in the early summer and this sucker's still going strong despite everyday use. I'm really starting to think I'll be finished with it next year but not a day before that lol.


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 20, 2014)

I have finally hit pan on a MAC bronzer that's I've had since 2006!


----------



## slinka (Jan 20, 2014)

I hit pan on another "polyester bride" eyeshadow from Urban Decay. Yay for highlight shades!


----------



## gibberish (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently hit pan on my The Balm Hot Mama sample from Birchbox. But I've stopped using it because I finally took inventory of my makeup stash and I feel like I need to concentrate on my cream based products as they will expire way faster than my powder products. Hopefully I'll be able to post on those soon!


----------



## slinka (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh! Also- I'm down to my last sprinkles of my (L'Oreal? The label is worn off!) HydraPerfekt powder that I can't even remember how long I've had it... I'm also fairly sure it's been long discontinued lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 26, 2014)

I hit pan on Benefit's Matthew Williamson The Rich is Back palette that I bought last fall.  Of the 8 palettes I own, this is the first one I've hit pan on.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 26, 2014)

Man oh man, reading this thread makes me kind of sad, lol.  I just took pictures of my vanity for another thread, and it made me think to all the products that have or are still in it... I realized I've NEVER hit pan on a single product I've owned, ever.   My collection of makeup has always been about the same size for over a decade, and I've either gotten sick of a product before finishing it, given it away, or thrown it out.  What I still have is still going strong.

Although, I think over the next couple of months I might hit pan on my Nars Nico blush (that I use as all over face powder).

Skincare is another story, my trash bin gets plenty of company from empty tubes/bottles all the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel terrible because I've hit pan on too few things! I'm good at finishing eyeliner and mascara, but powder products last me forever. The only thing I've hit pan on is my Etude House Face Designing Brightener. It's my favourite highlight. And even then,it's just a tiny little sliver of pan. I keep thinking I'm going to hit pan on my MAC extra dimension shadow in Havana because I use it every day but still nothing! Just a deep hole lol.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 26, 2014)

This week I hit pan on Maskara's IIID Foundation!


----------



## gibberish (Jan 27, 2014)

Woo! I hit pan on my Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Ash Blonde this morning! It's little but I can see it on the darker side.


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 27, 2014)

I hit pan on my Pixi Bronzer from my November Ipsy bag.


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

I hit pan on my Sugarpill junebug and goldilux loose pigments.




Thanks, 2 year old. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hit pan on my Sugarpill junebug and goldilux loose pigments.



Thanks, 2 year old. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oh man... I can only imagine how much of a pain in the patootie that was to get out.


----------



## gibberish (Feb 5, 2014)

Woop woop! I'm seeing pan on my Covergirl Eyeenhancers in 700 French Vanilla. It's a nice brow bone color.


----------



## slinka (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh man... I can only imagine how much of a pain in the patootie that was to get out. 
It's still not all out. Blasted sugarpill and it's high quality trying to ruin my carpet lol.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 7, 2014)

I just hit pan on my Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Ethereal


----------



## bubbalou33 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I just hit pan on my Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Ethereal


That's amazing!


----------



## blushingsooner (Feb 11, 2014)

I just hit pan on my pixi subtly suntouched bronzer than I got in my ipsy bag.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 11, 2014)

I seriously had a dream last night that I hit pan on my Yaby Teal eyeshadow and I was so excited to post it on here.

That is a sign of three things:

1: I have been showing major love to that eyeshadow

2: I spend WAYYY too much time on here and

3: I REALLY want to hit pan on something soon!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously had a dream last night that I hit pan on my Yaby Teal eyeshadow and I was so excited to post it on here.

That is a sign of three things:

1: I have been showing major love to that eyeshadow

2: I spend WAYYY too much time on here and

3: I REALLY want to hit pan on something soon!
LOL! That's cute.

I really want  to hit pan on something, too. I just know it won't be an eyeshadow for a very long time ;--;


----------



## saku (Feb 11, 2014)

i've been trying to use up my MAC blot powder for a couple of months now. it all started when i asked my boyfriend to grab my hand cream in my makeup bag inside my purse...and he managed to drop my makeup bag with all the contents scattered on the floor. my MAC powder shattered into pieces, but luckily, the lid stayed close, so no product was really lost. here it is..my sad sad powder. still works well though, but i can only use it at home now. (my bf swore he's never gonna touch my makeup bag ever ever again. LOL)


----------



## loftmane (Feb 12, 2014)

Ugh I just hit pan on my Maybelline Dream Matte powder. Apparently it's been discontinued so this is not a happy pan-hitting moment since it was my HG powder. I hate having to go through the process of finding a new one that keeps me matte and doesn't irritate my sensitive skin


----------



## blushingsooner (Feb 20, 2014)

Hit pan on the color Serendipitous in my bareMinerals The Truth eyeshadow quad! I've had this quad for forever now it seems and this is the first color I've hit pan on in it


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I just hit pan on my Maybelline Dream Matte powder. Apparently it's been discontinued so this is not a happy pan-hitting moment since it was my HG powder. I hate having to go through the process of finding a new one that keeps me matte and doesn't irritate my sensitive skin 




They're still selling it on the maybelline website..... who said it was discontinued??? on that note, the one I use is mac studio fix powder, and i have very sensitive and reactive rosacea-prone skin, and it has never irritated me, so perhaps it's worth a try.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 21, 2014)

Urban Decay eyshadow in Sin from my Ammo palette!! FINALLY!!! The dent in this thing was HUGE but it would not pan!! First eyeshadow I've hit pan on I think EVER!!!!!! I was so freaking excited I literally let out a "YESSSS!" when I saw that tiny little piece of silver this morning!!! Project palette pan 1/3 of the way done!!! Now to get the other 2 worked down.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 21, 2014)

I panned two La Mer samples .11 oz each, and a travel size Bvlgari Omnia crystalline perfume. I'm about to toss an UD eyeliner because it's wearing really weird and I think it may be old.


----------



## roskandy (Feb 21, 2014)

I finally used up my juice beauty moisturizer from June! Super exciting, as it usually takes me a while to use up a face cream despite daily use.

Yay!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 22, 2014)

I did it! oh holy day. I seen the light. It was in the form of a microscopic bit of silver showing in my Sassy pan in TheBalm Nude'tude palette. I was so excited.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I did it! oh holy day. I seen the light. It was in the form of a microscopic bit of silver showing in my Sassy pan in TheBalm Nude'tude palette. I was so excited.


 This made me Lol. Love your reaction &amp; yay you did it!


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 5, 2014)

From left to right:

-Make Up For Ever Mat Velevet + in 25

-Smashbox Eye Shadow Quad Photo Shoot

-Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Pressed Powder (my favorite)

-Rimmel Stay Matte Long Lasting Pressed Powder in Transparent and also one in Buff

-Covergirl Clean Oil Control Pressed Powder in 510 Classic Ivory

Most things I hit the pan with are face powders, primers, or foundations. I think this is the only eyeshadow that I've hit the pan with.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 6, 2014)

Urban decay smog from the ammo palette! 2 out of 3 now done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 18, 2014)

Too Faced Pretty Rebel palette, hit the pan on Dainty





Mac's Prep + Prime eye base in Light


----------



## blushingsooner (Mar 22, 2014)

I hit pan on my wet n wild Fergie Take on the Day Mattifying Powder. I'm really liking this powder. I hear it's a dupe for the makeup forever hd powder but I haven't tried that one personally.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 24, 2014)

I just hit pan on the lighter powder in my Wet n Wild brow kit. Luckily it's only $3 to replace when I'm done, unfortunately it doesn't clear out my stash at all because I need it!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 24, 2014)

I hit pan on mufe hd pressed powder last week and I got it less than a month ago smh


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 24, 2014)

Last week I hit pan on Selfish in my NudeTude palette. That's 2 now from that palette. I am so proud of myself for sticking with a palette long enough to hit pan.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 26, 2014)

I recently hit pan for the first time ever on my NYX matte eyeshadow in Lap Dance.  It's an awesome highlighter for me and works great for blending out other shadows on my eyes.  I didn't realize how much I used it until I hit pan.  Guess I should grab another one here soon!


----------



## redwildcat1412 (Mar 26, 2014)

I hit pan on the Revlon Nearly Naked Pressed Powder (woohoo), I am going to try and use this one up over the summer.


----------



## slinka (Mar 26, 2014)

Hit pan on the wax part of my Nyx brow kit....but barely a dent in the actual powder -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 27, 2014)

Too faced sun bunny bronzer. This was surprise pan!! I knew it had a dent but I didn't think it was that close. I didn't think I used that much bronzer so I'm happy about this one!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 29, 2014)

I hit pan on the Pixi bronzer that Ipsy sent out awhile back. I didn't even realize that a dent had been made and I was like "Ooh, pan!"


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 2, 2014)

Guys I am so freaking close to giving up on hitting pan on stuff. I've been working daily on the same powder (mac studio fix powder foundation) now for about .... 8 months?! It is the only powder I use, exclusively. There's STILL no freaking pan. I'm starting to believe this $%^ has no bottom.


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 2, 2014)

> Guys I am so freaking close to giving up on hitting pan on stuff. I've been working daily on the same powder (mac studio fix powder foundation) now for about .... 8 months?! It is the only powder I use, exclusively.Â There's STILL no freaking pan. I'm starting to believe this $%^ has no bottom.Â


 I know, stuff takes forever! Two years ago I set myself a "winter" and "spring" Project Pan with a full face of seasonal colors. Then I stuck to those few items for each season. Two years later, the winter set is half finished but I'm still working on spring! They weren't even new when I started, hence the project pan. So let's say six months so far for each of them and only halfway gone? Yeah I feel your pain!! At least we got the value for our money!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys I am so freaking close to giving up on hitting pan on stuff. I've been working daily on the same powder (mac studio fix powder foundation) now for about .... 8 months?! It is the only powder I use, exclusively. There's STILL no freaking pan. I'm starting to believe this $%^ has no bottom. 
Yep that's why I love it!!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know, stuff takes forever! Two years ago I set myself a "winter" and "spring" Project Pan with a full face of seasonal colors. Then I stuck to those few items for each season. Two years later, the winter set is half finished but I'm still working on spring! They weren't even new when I started, hence the project pan. So let's say six months so far for each of them and only halfway gone? Yeah I feel your pain!! At least we got the value for our money!

Ugh tell me about it...I have ANOTHER one, that one in C4 (This one's NC35 for winter/early spring) that I will be using from about may until late fall when I'm tan...and so this one probably will not even be remotely finished by the time it's ready to put it away. Definite value for my money but dang. For a girl who's trying to work on a project pan it's frustrating as heck! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep that's why I love it!!
It's freaking INSANE! I mean sheesh...at this rate, considering spring and summer are around the corner, this powder might make it into NEXT fall/winter, otherwise, I'm tossing it into my back to mac pile... don't wanna keep it around for TOO long.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys I am so freaking close to giving up on hitting pan on stuff. I've been working daily on the same powder (mac studio fix powder foundation) now for about .... 8 months?! It is the only powder I use, exclusively. There's STILL no freaking pan. I'm starting to believe this $%^ has no bottom. 

 You can do it!!! I've been using the BaB blush I got from Ipsy a year ago since I got it (except in the winter when it stopped looking good) and I'm so close to hitting pan.  You've just gotta keep going!! You'll feel so much better when you hit pan.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Guys I am so freaking close to giving up on hitting pan on stuff. I've been working daily on the same powder (mac studio fix powder foundation) now for about .... 8 months?! It is the only powder I use, exclusively.Â There's STILL no freaking pan. I'm starting to believe this $%^ has no bottom.Â


 That's pretty good. I normally go through their studio tech compact in less than a month.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 You can do it!!! I've been using the BaB blush I got from Ipsy a year ago since I got it (except in the winter when it stopped looking good) and I'm so close to hitting pan.  You've just gotta keep going!! You'll feel so much better when you hit pan. 
Gotta keep plugging at it, I guess!

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's pretty good. I normally go through their studio tech compact in less than a month.
Give their studio fix a try. I only use mine to set my makeup, so not as a foundation which means I use less of it, but considering its coverage, you only need so much -- it might last you longer than the studio tech! (and glad to see another NC40 around!)


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gotta keep plugging at it, I guess!

Give their studio fix a try. I only use mine to set my makeup, so not as a foundation which means I use less of it, but considering its coverage, you only need so much -- it might last you longer than the studio tech! (and glad to see another NC40 around!)
yay for nc40's. that is my name on ig even though i go back and forth between that shade or nc42 (my pinterest name, lol)


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

I hit baby pan on Cargo blush in Tonga.

I'M SO EXCITED I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MYSELF!

granted, I got the blush in a swap, but it was nowhere near pan when I got it, so I am going to consider it all my hard work. the little bit of pan is so tiny, but I can see it!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well this is kind of hitting pan.  I can see the bottom of a tub of B&amp;BW body butter in coconut lime something.  So excited to be getting to the end of this lotion!  I love the scent but I'm bored with it.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well this is kind of hitting pan.  I can see the bottom of a tub of B&amp;BW body butter in coconut lime something.  So excited to be getting to the end of this lotion!  I love the scent but I'm bored with it. 
put it aside for a couple of weeks!

I know if I get bored with something but keep using it, I end up hating it....


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 7, 2014)

> Well this is kind of hitting pan. Â I can see the bottom of a tub of B&amp;BW body butter in coconut lime something. Â So excited to be getting to the end of this lotion! Â I love the scent but I'm bored with it.Â


 This always happens to me with lotions!


----------



## slinka (Apr 8, 2014)

I am scraping the last bits of my body shop body butter (Clementine? Idk, it's orange...). I got it during the black Friday sale in  that $25 dollar mystery bag or whatever....man, once I started using it I was hoooooked! Best. Body. Butter. Ever. Can't wait 'till next year when hopefully I'll have used up my other lotions so I can justify buying more! lol


----------



## mauu (Apr 14, 2014)

I finally have something to contribute! This is what I've recently hit pan on (clockwise from left to right):


Lightest shade in Clinique's Black Honey quad
MAC Paintpot in Soft Ochre
Too Faced Totally Toasted Beige (from the French &amp; Fabulous palette way back, teeny tiny baby pan that's not really visible in the photo)
Inglot Pearl #395 
MaxFactor mono eye shadow 02 CrÃ¨me Champagne

Maybe I should focus on using up one highlight shade instead of using all of them.


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

I killed my buxom eyeliner in "pearl" :,(


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 15, 2014)

@slinka Is your avatar TOE from Rice Boy? Must resist urge to re-read...


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

@ZeeOmega ha! haven't heard that one yet! Nope, it's me as Lucille ball- took a selfie of me face in my hand mirror.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   @ZeeOmega ha! haven't heard that one yet! Nope, it's me as Lucille ball- took a selfie of me face in my hand mirror.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

Oh, I see it now! And wow! You make a really good Lucy! I totally thought it was one of the usual art / images for her, until I looked closer.


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, I see it now! And wow! You make a really good Lucy! I totally thought it was one of the usual art / images for her, until I looked closer.
Thank you! &lt;3


----------



## cumber1137 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hit pan last night on the dark brown shade in the NYX Natural palette, I use it to fill in my brows.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 1, 2014)

Here's my latest:

NYX Matte Bronzer in Light

The lid color in my Sweet As Candy WNW Trio (already hit pan on the crease color)


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

I hit pan on my fourth Rimmel Stay Matte powder. There's a backup waiting in the wings, but I realized I don't really like it as much anymore...I've been using Essence all about matt! instead, and I like that one better.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 2, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I hit pan on my fourth Rimmel Stay Matte powder. There's a backup waiting in the wings, but I realized I don't really like it as much anymore...I've been using Essence all about matt! instead, and I like that one better.


I hate it when I buy back-ups of something &amp; then discover a better product. I do this with eye creams all the time.


----------



## chibimorph (May 2, 2014)

Hit pan on these a while ago... and it can't hurt to share! 

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush in Fresh Pink (excuse the fact that it looks kind of gross)

Maybelline ExpertWear Eyeshadow Palette in Sunbaked Neutrals (the Tan shade in the upper left corner) and I'm making progress with the gold shade, too.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 2, 2014)

I hardly ever hit pan. (Except dropping $&amp;[email protected] on the sink ans smashing it. I'm famous for that, but assuming that does not count) I think I am going to make an effort to try to use the same things daily until I hit pan before moving on. Normally I am have makeup ADD and flip flop all over the place with my make up.

Challenge accepted!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (May 2, 2014)

I really want to hit pan on something soon. I'm with you @@3Babydolls The only time I've gotten pan was NOT by using product


----------



## cumber1137 (May 6, 2014)

Hit pan this morning on a sample of The Balm's cream blush in Pie. I'm really excited to finish it because it's so messy so I'm happy about this pan.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 8, 2014)

Sad pan today. I literally just bought a smashbox fusion soft lights bronzer at the begining of spring. I LOVE it and I guess I use a lot of it. Today I hit the teeniest bit of pan. I couldn't believe it! Noooo! It had to be that? Not the million eyeshadows? Grrr...sad pan.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 8, 2014)

I am soooooo close to hitting pan on mushroom in my UD Mariposa palette. Its funny because the only other pan I have hit is sassy and selfish in thebalm's Nude 'tude palette and selfish is soooo close to mushroom. I guess thats the type of color I gravitate towards. That pan has lasted a year though.


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

I've hit pan for like a year on my Clinique powder. It is the stuff that will not go away. Maybe I'm not using enough product?


----------



## blushingsooner (May 13, 2014)

Just hit pan on my NYX Stay Matte not Flat powder foundation.  (That might not be the exact name all the letters have rubbed off my compact except NYX).  I keep this compact in my purse for touchups.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 15, 2014)

I hit pan on my Nars bronzer in Laguna. I use it every day, but I didn't think I would hit pan any time soon.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I am soooooo close to hitting pan on mushroom in my UD Mariposa palette. Its funny because the only other pan I have hit is sassy and selfish in thebalm's Nude 'tude palette and selfish is soooo close to mushroom. I guess thats the type of color I gravitate towards. That pan has lasted a year though.


Mushroom is such a pretty color!  It's one of my favorites.  I have the eyeliner and use it so much.  I always almost buy the eye shadow but hen convince myself not to as I have enough of them as it is.


----------



## jaylilee (May 23, 2014)

Halleluyah! I hit pan on a blush. Cargo blush in Tonga:


----------



## felicia1995 (May 23, 2014)

Koh Gen Do concealer:


----------



## Maris Crane (May 29, 2014)

Bobbi Brown Black Ink gel liner - I'm seeing glass.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Jun 1, 2014)

Hit pan on Rimmel powder. Completely out of the 3 in 1 Covergirl foundation which I'm pretty happy about. I wasn't too impressed with it. I have a squeeze or two left out of the Revlon Beyond Natural face primer. And lastly, and the most upsetting, is my BeYu eye primer. It was only a sample sized but I made it last for a LONG time since it's not available in the US.

I just made a promise to myself to wear 3 specific colors out of my Pretty Rebel palette until they are gone. I never wear them and it's about time that I do.


----------



## mauu (Jun 2, 2014)

Hit pan on Patina and Mighty Aphrodite from the 2011 Wonder Woman collection. Mighty Aphrodite has been my go-to blush for quite some time and I'm feeling a weird mix of pride and sadness at seeing that pan, haha. The pink half is a total dud, though, and you can see where I've tried to scrape it to get it to show up.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 10, 2014)

Bourjois Bronzing Primer. It's the perfect colour, and I can really pack it on or sheer it out depending on my mood. I have too many bronzers though, so if I eventually finish it up... I'll work through some other ones before repurchasing (in theory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 11, 2014)

Ahhh I hit pan on the brunette powder in my Too Faced Brown Envy kit yesterday. And literally just a few minutes ago I hit pan on mushroom in the Urban decay Mariposa Palette. HAPPY PANS! Now, I can focus on other eyeshadows. I just really wanted to hit pan on it.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I hit the pan on my Benefit Dallas Bronzer/Blush... !


----------



## addied (Jun 16, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hit the pan on my now discontinued Sally Hansen Natural Beauty Inspired by Carmindy Luminous Matte Pressed Powder in Neutralizer (yellow).

I don't know how I'm going to live without this product. It doesn't irritate my skin like most powders do. Worse, it's a bombshell on Amazon compare to the price I paid for in a cheap store which is several hours away from me. D: 

Oh and I hit the pan *finally* on my Urban Decay Naked Palette (Buck, Naked, Sin) as well as NYX matte shadow in 'I have a headache' but I already brought that replacement.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2014)

I think I mentioned this in the Monday Club thread or maybe a monthly no-buy thread, but I hit jar on a Color Tattoo!  Barely Branded.  So excited!  I think this is the first color product of any type that I have *ever* hit pan on.  I do have two very similar LE shades already (still sealed), so once this one is gone, I'll open one of those, but they're so close that I won't bother opening a new one until this one is gone.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 17, 2014)

I hit pan on my Stila Stay All Day Prime &amp; Anti-Shine Balm! I'm not sure if I'm going to replace it when it's all done, though. I love it in theory: the compact is nice and convenient, it has the mirror in it so I can taget specific areas. I'm not sure it sucks up oil as well as Benefit's Dr. Feelgood; and if I can find a decent, lower-cost dupe for the Benefit I might just switch up to it and feel better about spending less!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 18, 2014)

Yesss!  I finally hit pan on my Benefit World Famous Neutrals:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 18, 2014)

I hit pan on my Etude House Dear Girls pact. It's the setting powder I've been using for a while, not the best however, so I hope I finish it soon..


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 18, 2014)

I hit pan on  the purple eyeshadow the BH Cosmetics California Collection sample that ipsy sent out last summer, I think.  That thing has lasted forever!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 19, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I hit pan on  the purple eyeshadow the BH Cosmetics California Collection sample that ipsy sent out last summer, I think.  That thing has lasted forever!


I have that sample and haven't even touched it....

should project pan it this summer.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 19, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I have that sample and haven't even touched it....
> 
> should project pan it this summer.


I actually like the shades a lot. I do have to use a primer, though.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 19, 2014)

I've finally hit jar on my eye cream. It's about time! I feel like I reached maximum benefit potential about three months ago, and I am ready to try something new. B)


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I actually like the shades a lot. I do have to use a primer, though.


They look like beautiful shades! I pulled it out to play wit hit, and think will look nice this summer. What primer do you use? I have UDPP but I know sometimes even as hardcore as it is with like 99% of my eyeshadows, it doesn't keep certain shades from fading on me.


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 20, 2014)

I hit pan on the light coppery shade last week and spent this week clearing out the corner. Since I'm kind of tired of this palette right now, I'm going to put it away for a bit while I work on hitting pan on a different eyeshadow (I'm thinking a bright color in my Coastal Scents 252 Palette because... why not?)


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Maybelline Sunbaked Neutrals - 2 Pans.JPG
> 
> I hit pan on the light coppery shade last week and spent this week clearing out the corner. Since I'm kind of tired of this palette right now, I'm going to put it away for a bit while I work on hitting pan on a different eyeshadow (I'm thinking a bright color in my Coastal Scents 252 Palette because... why not?)


good job!!! I would say, if youre tired of the palette but want to keep making progress, do what Amber F does and just use it in conjunction with other shadows or palettes.... that way you're still putting in a dent by using it in the crease, or accents, or anything, without getting entirely too bored of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still trying to make progress on my naked palette. SIGH. Why didnt I start with a smaller palette?


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 20, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> good job!!! I would say, if youre tired of the palette but want to keep making progress, do what Amber F does and just use it in conjunction with other shadows or palettes.... that way you're still putting in a dent by using it in the crease, or accents, or anything, without getting entirely too bored of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm still trying to make progress on my naked palette. SIGH. Why didnt I start with a smaller palette?


Yep, that's actually what I've been doing for the past... 6 months? I'd choose a different a palette every week to mix-and-match. I've used this palette pretty consistently for the past 1.5 years. The white highlight shade has been used for the inner corner of my eyes almost every time I've worn makeup for the past year so I'm close to but haven't yet hit pan on it - I don't highlight my brow-bone because I don't take care of my brows and the shadow would just get caught in the hairs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm just kind of tired of seeing it on my counter all the time so I want to focus on using something else for a bit.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Yep, that's actually what I've been doing for the past... 6 months? I'd choose a different a palette every week to mix-and-match. I've used this palette pretty consistently for the past 1.5 years. The white highlight shade has been used for the inner corner of my eyes almost every time I've worn makeup for the past year so I'm close to but haven't yet hit pan on it - I don't highlight my brow-bone because I don't take care of my brows and the shadow would just get caught in the hairs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm just kind of tired of seeing it on my counter all the time so I want to focus on using something else for a bit.


oh man after 1.5 years (and 6 months of consistent use!), i'd be tired of it too xD switch it out for a month until you're pumped to use it again.

I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to get through my naked palette without absolutely hating it. after having stuck to the exact same items for over a month now, and I am SOOOOO Looking forward to switching stuff out. I can't imagine using the same palette for 6 months straight.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 20, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> They look like beautiful shades! I pulled it out to play wit hit, and think will look nice this summer. What primer do you use? I have UDPP but I know sometimes even as hardcore as it is with like 99% of my eyeshadows, it doesn't keep certain shades from fading on me.


I use Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer. It works well for me with all shadows.


----------



## chibimorph (Jun 20, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> oh man after 1.5 years (and 6 months of consistent use!), i'd be tired of it too xD switch it out for a month until you're pumped to use it again.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to get through my naked palette without absolutely hating it. after having stuck to the exact same items for over a month now, and I am SOOOOO Looking forward to switching stuff out. I can't imagine using the same palette for 6 months straight.


Yeah - I've used the white highlight shade almost daily (the other colors I've used 3-4 times/week) and it's a little disheartening to see how long it takes to hit pan for me. I'm actually thinking of doing an Instain Blush parade next week for the Monday Club - I feel that this way I can remind myself of what I have. When I stash stuff away and stick to the same things I don't mentally register how much I own and I feel guilty for neglecting my stuff. I'll probably try a palette parade in the future, too.

I think one of the reasons why Amber F uses up eyeshadows so quickly is because of her eyelids and how she does her eye looks. She has a full-hooded eyelid and applies shadow all the way up to above the socket of her eye so the shadow is visible even when her eyes are open - so she uses a lot of eyeshadow per application. I have small, hooded eyelids that are a monolid/double-lid hybrid and I only put shadow on the lid part (my eyelid space is about the extent of a very thick eyeliner) and I don't put eyeshadow in the socket of my eye because the fold/crease of my eye is way lower than the socket (where a "normal" crease/fold would be located) - therefore I don't use a lot of eyeshadow per application (the upside is I can wear bright colors subtly - which is great since I'm going into a professional field).

Basically, everyone uses different amounts of eyeshadow/products and of course, that will affect how long it takes to finish something up. I don't use that much eyeshadow at once so that's why it takes me so long to hit pan on an eyeshadow.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Yeah - I've used the white highlight shade almost daily (the other colors I've used 3-4 times/week) and it's a little disheartening to see how long it takes to hit pan for me. I'm actually thinking of doing an Instain Blush parade next week for the Monday Club - I feel that this way I can remind myself of what I have. When I stash stuff away and stick to the same things I don't mentally register how much I own and I feel guilty for neglecting my stuff. I'll probably try a palette parade in the future, too.
> 
> I think one of the reasons why Amber F uses up eyeshadows so quickly is because of her eyelids and how she does her eye looks. She has a full-hooded eyelid and applies shadow all the way up to above the socket of her eye so the shadow is visible even when her eyes are open - so she uses a lot of eyeshadow per application. I have small, hooded eyelids that are a monolid/double-lid hybrid and I only put shadow on the lid part (my eyelid space is about the extent of a very thick eyeliner) and I don't put eyeshadow in the socket of my eye because the fold/crease of my eye is way lower than the socket (where a "normal" crease/fold would be located) - therefore I don't use a lot of eyeshadow per application (the upside is I can wear bright colors subtly - which is great since I'm going into a professional field).
> 
> Basically, everyone uses different amounts of eyeshadow/products and of course, that will affect how long it takes to finish something up. I don't use that much eyeshadow at once so that's why it takes me so long to hit pan on an eyeshadow.


Ohh absolutely! I have weirdly shaped lids :C actually, it's because of how my lids "fold" when I open my eyes...so even though my eyes are mostly symmetrical, once my lids fold one eyelid looks bigger than the other... it's irritating and I have to compensate by wearing eyeliner in different "widths" when I put it on...


----------



## BSquared (Jun 24, 2014)

Milk chocolate eye shadow from my too faced a few of my favorite things palette! What a boring shade to hit pan on! But hey, pan is pan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 25, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Milk chocolate eye shadow from my too faced a few of my favorite things palette! What a boring shade to hit pan on! But hey, pan is pan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


pan is certainly pan.

Way to go!

Usually neutrals or transition shades are the ones people hit pan on faster because they can be used with every look, every day. most people don't wear neon teal on their eyes on the daily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is hit pan, or used it up...but I tossed my Elizabeth Mott It's so Big mascara today. I was thinking that I purchased it in December and maybe opened it in late February I think....not quite sure but I feel s time to say goodbye and move on. I tossed it and feel a tiny bit better. Gawd I loved that mascara. :wub:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 6, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Not sure if this is hit pan, or used it up...but I tossed my Elizabeth Mott It's so Big mascara today. I was thinking that I purchased it in December and maybe opened it in late February I think....not quite sure but I feel s time to say goodbye and move on. I tossed it and feel a tiny bit better. Gawd I loved that mascara. :wub:


That mascara is soo good! Working on mine atm.. Will be sad to see it go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 6, 2014)

Cream colored ponies from the too faced a few of my favorite things palette!! Woohoo! This is a project pan item so glad to see some silver!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jul 6, 2014)

I FINALLY hit pan on the pixi bronzer from November's ipsy. I have been using that every single day. Took forever! So excited though! I was so determined to hit pan before I switched to any other kind.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 10, 2014)

I hit pan on the peach and the green in my MUFE 5 Camouflage Cream Palette... makes sense because I use these two the most! :wub:   I'm close to pan on the lightest concealer shade, but now that my skin is clear and I don't have to conceal blemishes any more, I don't think I will ever use any of the other three up. Just happy that two are getting low. (I've had this thing for an embarrassingly long time.)


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 10, 2014)

I hit pan on my ELF studio golden bronzer.  I've had this for a while and not really used it but I'm really loving it this summer for some reason.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was doing my makeup this morning and hit pan on another eyeshadow in my LORAC Unzipped palette. Now I have hit pan on 3 shadows in this palette.


----------



## deenah (Jul 17, 2014)

This morning while I was putting on my face it finally happened. I hit pan on my purple shadow in the Jazz Night Palette from Nyx. The one on the top right. Also, I am making some progress on the bottom one and a lot more pan is showing than it did in the begining of this week. Seeing pan makes me soooo happy! Now I want to pan everything in my collection. only issue is it may take me a lifetime or so :lol:


----------



## CheyenneMUA (Jul 17, 2014)

I hit pan on my MAC Blanc Type eyeshadow, and it was the first time I ever hit pan on a product! It's so bittersweet for me. I can't decide how I feel about hitting pan, but I know buying new products always makes me happy!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 17, 2014)

deenah said:


> This morning while I was putting on my face it finally happened. I hit pan on my purple shadow in the Jazz Night Palette from Nyx. The one on the top right. Also, I am making some progress on the bottom one and a lot more pan is showing than it did in the begining of this week. Seeing pan makes me soooo happy! Now I want to pan everything in my collection. only issue is it may take me a lifetime or so :lol:


Yay! You did it!


----------



## deenah (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes! I did it! Didn't believe it would be so soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I was kinda surprised!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 17, 2014)

deenah said:


> This morning while I was putting on my face it finally happened. I hit pan on my purple shadow in the Jazz Night Palette from Nyx. The one on the top right. Also, I am making some progress on the bottom one and a lot more pan is showing than it did in the begining of this week. Seeing pan makes me soooo happy! Now I want to pan everything in my collection. only issue is it may take me a lifetime or so :lol:





CheyenneMUA said:


> I hit pan on my MAC Blanc Type eyeshadow, and it was the first time I ever hit pan on a product! It's so bittersweet for me. I can't decide how I feel about hitting pan, but I know buying new products always makes me happy!


WOOP WOOP!

Way to go ladies! 

Deenah, try hitting pan on all of these shades, and maybe even finishing it, then move onto another palette ;p


----------



## deenah (Jul 17, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> WOOP WOOP!
> 
> Way to go ladies!
> 
> Deenah, try hitting pan on all of these shades, and maybe even finishing it, then move onto another palette ;p


No way! :lol: I will try to hit pan on two or three other shades and then I'll toss it. It's so old I'm ashamed to confess :blush: . I'll switch it up next week but I'll make sure to use it some more in the following months.

I'm watching Amber F on Youtube pan her palettes and I'm all "Oh my God, is this even possible?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 18, 2014)

deenah said:


> No way! :lol: I will try to hit pan on two or three other shades and then I'll toss it. It's so old I'm ashamed to confess :blush: . I'll switch it up next week but I'll make sure to use it some more in the following months.
> 
> I'm watching Amber F on Youtube pan her palettes and I'm all "Oh my God, is this even possible?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL!!! I'm trying to talk people on this forum to just pan a palette as a project ;p I'm going to be working on my original naked palette and try to pan it too. Her videos are insane!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 19, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> LOL!!! I'm trying to talk people on this forum to just pan a palette as a project ;p I'm going to be working on my original naked palette and try to pan it too. Her videos are insane!


You may have convinced me to give it a try. Lol. I hit pan on a 4th shadow in my unzipped palette. (Pics in the project pan thread).


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 19, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> You may have convinced me to give it a try. Lol. I hit pan on a 4th shadow in my unzipped palette. (Pics in the project pan thread).


SCORE!


----------



## deenah (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, I wasn't expecting this at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was sure that shade had quite a bit to go before I could hit pan. Seems there was a bigger dent in it than I thought. I may have made some funny noises when I saw that little glimpse of pan. My husband asked me what was wrong and he seemed worried when I told him what the big deal was! :lol: Men! As if the could ever understand! :lol:







The other shades have no significant dents in them so I won't be having any nice surprises again for a while!


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 20, 2014)

I hit pan on Virgin in my Naked Palette . I also hit pan on my creme de rose Dior lip balm and my covergirl olay simply ageless concealer


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 20, 2014)

blushingsooner said:


> I hit pan on Virgin in my Naked Palette . I also hit pan on my creme de rose Dior lip balm and my covergirl olay simply ageless concealer


I know this is the no-buy support forum, but I heard that the Dior CdR balm is being (or has been?) discontinued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm about to hit pan myself and can't decide whether or not to buy a backup.


----------



## slinka (Jul 20, 2014)

@ If it is a HG product for you, I'd definitely stock up! Had I been warned about KVD discontinuing my shade in the liquid foundation, I would've gladly bought out all of my closest sephoras, no-buy or not! But I don't use the  product you mentioned and have no clue as to if it's being discontinued or not.

Anyways, I hit pan on a SkinFood tub of ...strawberry, I think, mask! And I used up my St. Ives apricot scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for makeup, I hit pan on "virgin, I think the shade is called, in an UD palette. Also used up the last of 2 KVD tattoo liners D=

Sooooo close to having an empty Skin79 Gold BB cream. So. Close.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 1, 2014)

I've hit pan on..

my NYX Hot SIngles Matte shadow in "Over the Taupe Taupe".. a beautiful crease shade, nose contour shade, and brow shade..

and my Covergirl Tru Magic The Sunkisser which is a cream bronzer..

and I hit the bottom of the jar of the CoverGirl Clean Whipped foundation; wouldn't repurchase because I have to mix it with another foundation because CG foundations are always so pink/orange on me.

Slowly working on de-cluttering products in my collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nerdi (Aug 5, 2014)

I hit pan (my first ever! Well since I started collecting makeup hehe) on nyx blush in taupe (the contour shade) and mufe duomat foundation. I was so so so proud!

No hope in me ever hitting pan on any palettes... That's a lost cause for me I think.


----------



## deenah (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh happy day! It was long time coming but I finally hit pan on my Nivea Lip Butter. Never in a million years had it crossed my mind this stuff lasts so much. I've used this sucker since May and this is the progress I have. Maybe I'll be able to finish it by May next year :lol:


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 15, 2014)

I've hit a tiny bit of pan on my Too Faced Primed and Poreless Pressed Powder. I haven't had this that long so I'm not sure how I feel about it.




I also hit pan on a Smashbox pallette.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 16, 2014)

Hit pan on the Pixi bronzer in Subtly Suntouched that Ipsy sent out, going to be getting a new one soon! Perfect natural contour shade for fair-light skins!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 16, 2014)

I hit pan on another one of those Smashbox colors.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 30, 2014)

I wasn't expecting this, but I see pan on this Color Tattoo today! I guess I shouldn't be surprised, because the whole base of it is just solid glass, but I thought I had more left. It's encouraging that I can maybe get through these before they dry up.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 30, 2014)

I hit pan on my Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Pressed powder yesterday. &lt;_&lt;   I'm actually really happy because I want to use it up, since I prefer the loose, but for anyone interested, the pressed powder is so finely milled that you'll run through it like water just trying to use it as directed. I've only had mine since April or May, and I do _not_ use it that much! :blink:


----------



## BSquared (Aug 31, 2014)

Rimmel stay matte powder! I haven't had this that long so I was surprised. I have pretty much used this exclusively this summer though


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Rimmel stay matte powder! I haven't had this that long so I was surprised. I have pretty much used this exclusively this summer though


I have been hearing really great reviews (on YouTube) about the Rimmel stay matte powder.  After I use up my Hourglass I might give it a try &amp; save myself some $$.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I have been hearing really great reviews (on YouTube) about the Rimmel stay matte powder.  After I use up my Hourglass I might give it a try &amp; save myself some $$.


I bought it once and it had such a perfumey/old lady smell that I returned it. It was like grandma's makeup or something. I wish companies didn't put fragrance in face makeup. But I keep thinking I should try it again because it's so highly rated. Must resist, since I already know the scent is going to bother me.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel like I've been hitting pan quite a bit lately. I hit pan on my theBalm Mary Loumanizer. I had a little help from Birchbox on this one. It came a little cracked on the edge so I scooped up the pieces and put them in a separate container to use. Now that I've used that up, I'm officially calling pan.


----------



## recklesslysober (Sep 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I have been hearing really great reviews (on YouTube) about the Rimmel stay matte powder.  After I use up my Hourglass I might give it a try &amp; save myself some $$.


I bought it because of the great reviews and didn't like it. The fragrance bothered me and it clung to my face in patches. I tried to use it up but had to throw it out I hated it that much.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 1, 2014)

You know now that you guys mentioned it....it does kind of smell lol. I'm not one that's bothered by scents so I never really noticed it but now that I went and sniffed it, there is a somewhat perfume-y smell to it. So yeah I wouldn't recommend it if you're scent sensitive


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 2, 2014)

@@BSquared @@lyncaf @@recklesslysober

Thanks for the warning on the fragrance of the Rimmel powder.  I am really sensitive to smells.  I guess there's a reason my Hourglass powder is so expensive.


----------



## recklesslysober (Sep 2, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> @@BSquared @@lyncaf @@recklesslysober
> 
> Thanks for the warning on the fragrance of the Rimmel powder.  I am really sensitive to smells.  I guess there's a reason my Hourglass powder is so expensive.


I feel your pain. I love my Hourglass powders too and there is absolutely no comparison between them.. sadly. Lol.


----------



## GloWWorM (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 9, 2014)

I finally hit pan on my brow highlighter in my Too Faced brow envy set. All 3 products that I use finally have pan. (I don't use the blonde powder which is a waste. I wish I could just repurchase the brunette powder.)


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 18, 2014)

I hit pan on my Color Tattoo in Inked in Pink! I love this as a base for an everyday eyeshadow look. There is still a lot left, but I'll be sad when this is gone. But I can't repurchase because I have at least 5 other similar products to use up.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 23, 2014)

I hit pan on an old Clinique eyeshadow (the darker color in the strawberry fudge duo). the eyeshadow is so old, it's kind of crumbly, so I think I may actually throw it out soon and replace it in my project pan with a Lancome quad that has similarly neutral colors. it's just so hard to actually throw it out! the lighter shade in the duo is hardly used and there's a third white shade that I've never used, so it feels wasteful.. but I have so many newer shadows that would look just as good, if not better!


----------



## Huds (Sep 24, 2014)

I posted in the wrong topic, moved my post to the project pan thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 24, 2014)

I hits tiny bit of pan on my Nars Orgasm blush. This is my HG blush so I would be repurchasing in any event, but it's nice that I'm making progress on using things up.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 25, 2014)

wow i cant believe this thread is still going.  ive hit pan on several things.  Ill post photos when i can!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally hit pan on my Be a Bombshell blush from ipsy! I love it but I really want to use it up.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

Finished my bottle of Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua! :w00t: I started it last June, and the color 20 Beige was fine for the summer but it was getting waaaaay to dark on me now that I've lost what little color I have. So glad I can move on to my lighter shade!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hit pan on my Physicians Formula Canyon Classics quad highlight shade.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 3, 2014)

I hit pan on my Nyx eyebrow cake Dark Brown duo, in the lighter shade. Also hit bottom on a BBW body butter in vanilla sugar (gods I looooove how it smells. Need the perfume).


----------



## Oshare-girl (Nov 3, 2014)

I also hit pan this morning on my eyebrow product, 100% Pure eyebrow gel powder. I've been using it daily for 5 months but have a lot left. It has a 6 month expiration but I'm going to disregard it. No way can I finish it by next month unless I shellack my eyebrows.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 4, 2014)

Oshare-girl said:


> I also hit pan this morning on my eyebrow product, 100% Pure eyebrow gel powder. I've been using it daily for 5 months but have a lot left. It has a 6 month expiration but I'm going to disregard it. No way can I finish it by next month unless I shellack my eyebrows.


I giggled at the mental image of eyebrow shellacking. I would totally ignore that label too. if it doesnt smell funky or behave funky, it's probably fine. Plus it's eyebrows, not a sensitive area like eyelids or eyelashes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

Hit a bit of pan on my Sue Devitt Pressed Powder...it's my favorite...kind of sad!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 9, 2014)

I hit pan on my it cosmetics powder foundation. I was surprised and had to look twice! I've been using it steady for 2 weeks, and while there is still a lot left, I'm surprised that it didn't take me very long to hit pan.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am so close to hitting pan in my Urban Decay single of Toasted. SO CLOSE.


----------



## chibimorph (Nov 15, 2014)

I hit pan on the white shade last month. Since I only highlight the inner corner of my eyes, it took me a long time to get this far.


----------



## Margiee (Nov 15, 2014)

Hit pan a few days ago on my ulta eye shadow single in camel. This is a project pan item so it's great to see the focus paying off!


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hit pan on one of the shadows from my Naked 3 palette (burnout).


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

Not a literal pan, but I finished a full sized Lorac Multiplex 3D Lashes mascara yesterday. I used it for 3 1/2 months, and I am so glad it is gone. I found it to be very smeary and runny, any time I yawned I looked like Alice Cooper in full stage mode. It was an item I received from a Circular Swap, so it was free at least.


----------



## Jacquelyne Mayberry (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a slight makeup addiction so it is hard for me to hit pan on anything as I am ALWAYS trying new things. But I did actually just hit pan on my Stila kitten eyeshadow. But it was the one from the In the Light pallete, so it was not as big as the compact one.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a lot of powder makeup, so hitting pan doesn't work well as a concept for those; I'll have to wait until I've used it up.

But I did just finish the extending part of my Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle. I'll call that 'hit pan'.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 23, 2015)

things I've hit pan on lately: 

- urban decay naked eyeshadow
- maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 23, 2015)

Still trying to power through things. I finally hit pan on my 100% Pure powder foundation. Took 6 months to hit pan after daily use. What the heck? So that means I have at least another 3 months until it's finished. I SMH at how long it takes me to use things up.... Good job to everyone else!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 24, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> Still trying to power through things. I finally hit pan on my 100% Pure powder foundation. Took 6 months to hit pan after daily use. What the heck? So that means I have at least another 3 months until it's finished. I SMH at how long it takes me to use things up.... Good job to everyone else!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> Still trying to power through things. I finally hit pan on my 100% Pure powder foundation. Took 6 months to hit pan after daily use. What the heck? So that means I have at least another 3 months until it's finished. I SMH at how long it takes me to use things up.... Good job to everyone else!


Wow!!! It took me maybe a month to hit pan on my it cosmetics powder foundation!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 25, 2015)

Joining this thread after a lot of lurking, because I need to start using what I have instead of getting more! I think I'll set a goal of hitting pan on three blushes before I can bring any more in. In the meantime, I hit pan on the NYX matte shadow single that I use to fill in my brows... and I honestly think this is the first time I've hit pan on anything other than powder! Huzzah!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 27, 2015)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Wow!!! It took me maybe a month to hit pan on my it cosmetics powder foundation!


I wish I could get through my products quicker! I don't feel like I have a light hand when I apply my face, especially when I look at other women that don't seem to wear makeup. I look like I wear a lot. But judging by the rate it takes me to use things up tells me otherwise.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> I wish I could get through my products quicker! I don't feel like I have a light hand when I apply my face, especially when I look at other women that don't seem to wear makeup. I look like I wear a lot. But judging by the rate it takes me to use things up tells me otherwise.


I feel like I go through things quite slowly too. I think part of it is that I don't touch up throughout the day. I do a bit of layering initially (well, when I can be bothered: primer, finishing powder) and most of the time, by evening, I figure it's 'good enough' and don't particularly want to touch up much for fear of looking like I've plastered it on! I'm in the same boat - I think I look like I wear a lot. Then again, some 'home' days I don't wear anything. That's a bit of a reason. Also, an eye shadow will not get a lot of use if the only thing I apply after evening out my skin-tone is blush.


----------

